# Madrid partner visa



## Bam45

Is anyone else dealing with Madrid at the moment? 

I submitted my Police checks a month ago, they arrived and were delivered in Madrid on the 2nd of August. Since then I emailed my case officer a couple of times, with no response. All I get back is the automatic reply saying he'd be out of the office, first for a week in the beginning of August. Waited for him to get back... no response... emailed again this week: Out of the office another week. Said on the auto reply to contact a different case officer while mine was on vacations. Guess what? This one is on vacations for a longer period. 

I know I have to wait and all that, but how hard is it to reply to an email just saying "yes, we confirm we have your Police checks". Besides, I can't go do my medicals until I'm told to do so? How's that possible when I see most submitting them with the app, when it says on the booklet not to do so? 

Bit confused to how this all works and what to expect to be honest.


----------



## shmo

Hi,

I'm also dealing with the at the moment. We submitted our application first week of July 2011. At the end of July we still had no communication from the department although the money had been taken off my credit card weeks before for the application fee. At the end of July, I phoned them and spoke to Carlos who (after about 5 minutes of looking for my application) said they had received it and that he would be my case officer. He also said I would receive 'official" confirmation of receipt from them via a letter.

About a week later (still end of July) I emailed him to inform him of a change in relationship status (my girlfriend and I had got engaged). He confirmed receipt of the email and said he would update my record (communication done through email).

About 2 weeks ago I emailed him to advise we still had not received any "official" communication from the department and also requested a estimate of the processing time. I also got an out of office email and to this day I still have not received a response or "official" communication of receipt of application?

It's so frustrating dealing with silence! Have you received anything from them?


----------



## shmo

I have also submitted my Police Checks after my initial application and have not had any confirmation of receipt from them either (although I can confirm it has been delivered with DHL). Also waiting to submit my medical because Carlos told me to wait. I'm actually thinking it might be worthwhile just doing the medical and sending it anyway. Maybe it will speed up the process - who knows?


----------



## Bam45

Nothing. I called the Canadian number last Friday and all they could say is that the case is open. There was still no record of the case officer getting the Police Checks information into the system. They told me it's common for this to happen when they have too many apps to process. I know it's there as I got the confirmation at home, but from the reception to the CO's desk... I have no idea where it might end up. 

Re the time that takes for them to give you the official confirmation, I sent my app in April, they took the money two weeks later and the official email/confirmation was only sent on the 30th of June, two days after I called the Immi line in Canada. They sent a note to the Embassy in Madrid and I suddenly get the email. Strange hum?


----------



## Bam45

shmo said:


> Also waiting to submit my medical because Carlos told me to wait. I'm actually thinking it might be worthwhile just doing the medical and sending it anyway. Maybe it will speed up the process - who knows?


That's what I don't get! So many people send them straight away with the application, we follow what the booklet says so we don't risk having to go through the process again and we end up on hold? 
It's basically what he's doing: By holding our apps, he can sort the other ones first... I was actually thinking the same as you, if it's worth it to just send them before he says to do so.

I'm just curious to know how this will all pan out. The Portuguese Police checks have a 3month period where they are valid. Which means there's only two more months available, as one is already behind us. 
Will I end up having to spend another 80€ for the same document?


----------



## shmo

Bam45 said:


> Re the time that takes for them to give you the official confirmation, I sent my app in April, they took the money two weeks later and the official email/confirmation was only sent on the 30th of June, two days after I called the Immi line in Canada. They sent a note to the Embassy in Madrid and I suddenly get the email. Strange hum?


Now I'm worried. I just called the Canadian Immi line and they have no record on their system of my application. They said give it a week and try again and if not, they will contact Madrid! Funny thing is Carlos has confirmed that the application was received. The agent on the Immi line did say that even though it is not on the system, the department still sticks to the timelines from the day the application is received. Don't know if I belive that or not..



Bam45 said:


> I'm just curious to know how this will all pan out. The Portuguese Police checks have a 3month period where they are valid. Which means there's only two more months available, as one is already behind us.
> Will I end up having to spend another 80€ for the same document?


South African police checks also have a 3 month period (and it takes about 6 weeks to receive it). I have a list from Carlos of doctors that can do the medicals (even though he said to wait), so I think I will just go ahead and do the medical next week and send it off as well. I'm fed up of sticking to the guidelines and getting shafted!


----------



## Bam45

I feel your concern. Mine wasn't on the system either, that's why they left that note for Madrid to see if it was there. 
If the CO has already confirmed to you that he has the app and made you send the police check, means he has it but hasn't put it on the system yet. Perhaps he has a limit of apps he can have open at the same time? 

I didn't get a list of doctors, I had to find it on my own. There's only one in Lisbon so it's hard to miss.


----------



## LJS45

shmo said:


> I have a list from Carlos of doctors that can do the medicals (even though he said to wait), so I think I will just go ahead and do the medical next week and send it off as well. I'm fed up of sticking to the guidelines and getting shafted!


Hey Shmo. Bam45's Aussie fiancee here. Hi! I think we're going to have to make the same call on this one. I'm willing to invest a few hundred bucks in taking the chance with the Medicals. Every time I read an approval update (in the timeline thread) where people have frontloaded their applications with medicals and crim checks, it's like a dagger to the gut. 6 week turn arounds for those doing the wrong thing. Cheers guys, much appreciated 

Keep us up to date with what you do re your medicals and any contact you get from Carlos.

Where abouts in Australia will you be settling down?


----------



## shmo

Hey Guys,

So 2 days after calling the Immi line, I receive email confirmation that my application has been accepted. Who knows what's happening that office?

Anyway, I'm seriously considering doing the medicals and sending them across. From October I'll be travelling for a month or so, so I think I may do my medicals just before then and send them in. Have you guys had any further thoughts about this? Or any other communication from the department?

We'll be settling in Perth. My fiance is from Perth and her European contract expires at the end of this year - so that's when she'll be heading back. Hoping to have this sorted by then but somehow I don't think so..


----------



## Bam45

Nothing yet. But I've checked the price for the Medicals and if the CO doesn't reply within the next week or so, I'll be doing them too. It's getting pathetic. Might call the Immi line today, see if there's any change.


----------



## keebrachick

Hi guys 

I just applied to Madrid, I am Australian and my husband is French. We are currently living in France.They recieved our application on the 5th October. I am now getting worried, they sound useless. I am now calling 'just' to make sure they got the application, there is some personal stuff in that application including the credit card number. Oh they are only open from 9 to 12 monday to friday , how greattt ... wish you guys luck I'll update you soon ..


----------



## PoisonedCooKie

Hello to all of you!

I will probably lodge my partner visa application with Madrid office in next few weeks. Didn't imagine that collecting all those papers will take this long! My partner is Australian and I'm a holder of serbian passport but as my primary residence for the past 11 years was Brussels, Belgium, the Australian Embassy in Belgrade advised me to better apply in Madrid. After reading all your comments about Madrid office, I have to admit I'm a bit scared lol

keebrachick, good luck to you 2 with your application, and please keep us updated on any news from Madrid office. Btw, what company did you use to send your papers to Madrid from France? and if I can ask how much did it cost? All estimates I did would come to more than 100€ :-o crazy!


----------



## keebrachick

Hey hey 

Thank you, nema na cemu  My partner and I are actually both Croatian, but he happens to live in France and I'm an Aussie, what can I say life throws at us all sorts of directions. Well, I have been in France for the past 10 months and I think it's ok here, but in Australia one can really succeed. 

Ok so, I called Madrid this morning and they said they recieved our application, first they will take the payment out (of course) and if it goes through 2 weeks after I should recieve an email from them assigning me a CO. Why does it take so longggg ahhh ... I am already getting annoyed. But I guess it's just patiance patiance ..


----------



## Bam45

I've been waiting for six and a half months and my CO hasn't responded to any of my emails since mid July. So yeah.... get used to waiting.  Hope things move faster for you.


----------



## keebrachick

Oh wow, that has got to be annoying. I wonder what it depends on, maybe how strong the case is, like how much evidence different people send.. I don't know I wish you luck but.


----------



## Bam45

It can't be a matter of evidence, as there's plenty, all they ask for, and if there wasn't they probably ask for it. So can't really say what the matter is, I just know that this silence is very annoying


----------



## keebrachick

Have you tried calling them at all, you have nothing to loose..


----------



## Bam45

I've called the immi call centre plenty of times, gonna try to contact the case officer directly tomorrow, via phone.


----------



## keebrachick

Has anyone had any luck with Madrid? Me, none!


----------



## Bam45

No luck. I called the immi call centre in London almost two weeks ago, they called me back the same day saying I should expect a call from Madrid within a week/two weeks time. So far, nothing. I'll be calling London again Friday, this is just not right. 

I'm trying to see if I can fly to Australia on a tourist visa while I wait, I've been told I can I just need to communicate my intention to my case officer. Problem is that he never responds back to let me know he's aware of the info I give.


----------



## shmo

Hey All, I have heard nothing from them since my last post in August. I'm kinda waiting to hear when Bam hears anything because I am only a couple of weeks behind him in applying so in theory he should receive a response first. But who knows with this department? I may phone the Immi line this week and see if they have any other info. I will post any new news I hear.

Bam, I spoke to Carlos directly a couple of months ago when I needed to inform them of our change in status..


----------



## keebrachick

sorry this might sound stupid but what is the immi line and what is their number? thanks again!


----------



## LJS45

Hey Shmo... any news yet? 

An update for Bam and I is... we obtained an online tourist visa as we really didn't want to be apart for the 3rd xmas/new year season since we've been together. We advised our CO of this in an email (after calling immi in London who advised us that he should NOT be ignoring us... they left him a note, and he called Bam within a few days). He actually advised us to NOT go on the tourist visa, and if we can just hold off a week or two he would process the visa as all the 'preliminary information passes'. It's now been almost a month since this advice. We called again to ask about a timeline as we were getting quite nervous. He responded with very loose, typical 'give away nothing' immi responses that were of no help at all. 

We're now in the tight spot of there being very few seats on flights left to get Bam here to Oz before next year. It would have been just as economical to have him here last week as originally planned on the tourist visa (prior to receiving advice not to... of course). Now we have no pmv, and we're just sitting ducks. Stress levels are beyond raised.

We emailed him 2 nights ago with a 'read receipt' on it, to see if he reads it or not. He still has not read it. Bam will be calling back (quite aprehensively as we don't want to annoy him... who knows what result that may have) in the morning to ask what is going on. Surely it's not unreasonable to question a timeline, when one was mentioned by him on advice to not travel to Oz on the tourist visa. SURELY.

This is the worst. We have now been apart an entire year (yesterday). Something we really wanted to avoid. It may seem trivial to some... but can most people actually imagine having a year apart? I don't know how we've done it. I am unsure of the process on their end once they have all the information they need (he received the medicals last week, and that was the last of the info he needed). But surely.... this is not right. He hasn't even OPENED the email yet. Almost 3 days later.

So yeah. That's our update for now. Hope yours is moving along a bit better...


----------



## shmo

LJS45 said:


> Hey Shmo... any news yet?
> 
> An update for Bam and I is... we obtained an online tourist visa as we really didn't want to be apart for the 3rd xmas/new year season since we've been together. We advised our CO of this in an email (after calling immi in London who advised us that he should NOT be ignoring us... they left him a note, and he called Bam within a few days). He actually advised us to NOT go on the tourist visa, and if we can just hold off a week or two he would process the visa as all the 'preliminary information passes'. It's now been almost a month since this advice. We called again to ask about a timeline as we were getting quite nervous. He responded with very loose, typical 'give away nothing' immi responses that were of no help at all.
> 
> We're now in the tight spot of there being very few seats on flights left to get Bam here to Oz before next year. It would have been just as economical to have him here last week as originally planned on the tourist visa (prior to receiving advice not to... of course). Now we have no pmv, and we're just sitting ducks. Stress levels are beyond raised.
> 
> We emailed him 2 nights ago with a 'read receipt' on it, to see if he reads it or not. He still has not read it. Bam will be calling back (quite aprehensively as we don't want to annoy him... who knows what result that may have) in the morning to ask what is going on. Surely it's not unreasonable to question a timeline, when one was mentioned by him on advice to not travel to Oz on the tourist visa. SURELY.
> 
> This is the worst. We have now been apart an entire year (yesterday). Something we really wanted to avoid. It may seem trivial to some... but can most people actually imagine having a year apart? I don't know how we've done it. I am unsure of the process on their end once they have all the information they need (he received the medicals last week, and that was the last of the info he needed). But surely.... this is not right. He hasn't even OPENED the email yet. Almost 3 days later.
> 
> So yeah. That's our update for now. Hope yours is moving along a bit better...


Hey,

Wow, a year is a long time to be apart. I sersiously don't know how you guys did it - I can't even imagine (although we will be apart from January until my visa is approved).

Well it seems like yours is moving at least - as slowly as it is. To be honest, I'm not surprised by the lack of 'interest' shown by Carlos but I simply can't understand how cavalier he can be with people's lives. To say you should hold out on a tourist visa because he will process your visa soon and then do nothing, not even get back to you with a response is unacceptable. I can understand how busy they are, but in that, don't commit or get people's hopes up.

Anyway, at least you guys will get to spend the holidays together (you did get the tourist visa right?).

RE the read receipt, I wouldn't be too concerned. I know when I send rr to people outside my network sometimes I get it back, sometimes I don't (even if they reply). Maybe the immi network 'blocks' them. I know that it has some sort of protection which doesn't allow their email address to be saved in the PC's memory (you need to type the address out in full everytime you send them a mail - you cannot type the first few letters and it shows you their email address like it does with others). I suspect this has to do with SPAM but maybe read receipts work the same way.

From our side, I got an email requesting medicals - I have an appointment this week and will send them after. Fortunately I still have a valid tourist visa so we're going to AUS for the holidays. But unfortunately my fiancee will be staying there and I will be back to Europe until I am approved.

I'll definately let you know of any happenings my side. If you could do the same, that would be great.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Bam45

shmo said:


> Anyway, at least you guys will get to spend the holidays together (you did get the tourist visa right?).


We did get me the Tourist visa, but now the flights are too expensive for a return ticket. There's barely any tickets (at an acceptable price) for a one way.

If it wasn't for the CO saying I should hold off so I could go with the PMV instead of an evisitor, I'd be there already and would have spent far less on a ticket... Now it seems we're spending the holidays apart because of the timing set by Carlos.

I'll be calling them soon to see what's what.


----------



## keebrachick

I really feel for you guys, I wonder the same thing, what they do all day. I know they are busy with lots os applications but I don't think it's rocket science. 

I have a question for you, do you now how long since they withdraw the money from your account did they contact you to tell what is needed next. It's been a whileee since they withdraw our payment and I am not getting any replies to an email.


----------



## Bam45

keebrachick said:


> I have a question for you, do you now how long since they withdraw the money from your account did they contact you to tell what is needed next. It's been a whileee since they withdraw our payment and I am not getting any replies to an email.


Money came out in early May, I got the letter on June 30th, then the CO contacted me to present the police checks on July 24th. The medicals were requested three weeks ago on November 4th.

Try to contact the call centre in Canada so they leave a note to the case officer.


----------



## shmo

Bam45 said:


> We did get me the Tourist visa, but now the flights are too expensive for a return ticket. There's barely any tickets (at an acceptable price) for a one way.


Hey Bam, jeez I feel for you guys. This situation really sucks. I would be so irriated with the guy, but it must be hard not to show it because you don't want to annoy him..

I don't know what price range you are looking for or what prices are now. But I normally book airline tickets to AUS using Qantas. I normally fly a multi-leg - Europe to South Africa (to see my folks) to AUS back to Europe. It usually works out to round 1500 EUR for all the flights. Here's the link if you're interested (it's from the UK but there might be other options for Spain\Portugal) -

Qantas Multi-City Flights | Round the world | Stopover | Multiple stops

Strangely enough it was cheaper booking this option for these holidays than it was to fly return from Europe to AUS - it makes no sense!

Cheers..


----------



## Bam45

Atm, I'm struggling to find flights for less than 1000€, one way...


----------



## Bam45

VISA GRANTED  

Just got off the phone with Carlos, he basically approved it while we were on the phone. Now to find a flight asap  

Thanks for the info Shmo! If you're around Brisbane any time soon let us know


----------



## shmo

keebrachick said:


> I really feel for you guys, I wonder the same thing, what they do all day. I know they are busy with lots os applications but I don't think it's rocket science.
> 
> I have a question for you, do you now how long since they withdraw the money from your account did they contact you to tell what is needed next. It's been a whileee since they withdraw our payment and I am not getting any replies to an email.


I applied beginning of July. Money came out middle of July. By end of August I still had not received a letter of confirmation so I called them and asked the question. Beginning of September I received the official letter of acknowledgement. Last week I received an email from them requesting my medicals (this is the last piece of information they required from me).

Cheers


----------



## shmo

Bam45 said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> Just got off the phone with Carlos, he basically approved it while we were on the phone. Now to find a flight asap
> 
> Thanks for the info Shmo! If you're around Brisbane any time soon let us know


Stoked!
Very chuffed for you guys. Congrats..

Keep well mate..


----------



## keebrachick

Hey guys 

Anyone having anymore luck... I received an email today my actual receipt for the payment of the visa and yes Carlos is our case officer haha .. keep you updated!


----------



## girlfromoz

They received ouir application on November 7th 2011. I have received just today the biometrics letter, receipt of payment ect. I guess a month isnt that bad compared to some of you. I have been calling every week including this morning asking and the visa officer said she would send it right now and she did! Carlos is our case officer..... he is the only one doing this job or something? Maybe thats why it takes so long! 
Anyway am being persistant as I am grumpy and about to have a baby in the next few weeks. 
Good Luck to everyone


----------



## shmo

Hey Guys,

Just to let you know that I received the news I've been waiting for since August. Visa was approved today - 6 months after submitting.

Good luck to the rest of you waiting..


----------



## keebrachick

How is everyone else doing with their visas? We did our medicals at the end of January and they have everything they need now, I hope our visa gets approved soon. I called Madrid and spoke to Holly even though Carlos is our case officer and she said they have a certain number of applications they can accept each month so our visa is just sitting in a cue waiting to be approved. I think I will call every 10 - 15 days just to check up on how it's going... Do you just have any tips? 

Thanks ... I just want to get to Brisbane already it's been a long timeeee )


----------



## girlfromoz

keebrachick said:


> How is everyone else doing with their visas? We did our medicals at the end of January and they have everything they need now, I hope our visa gets approved soon. I called Madrid and spoke to Holly even though Carlos is our case officer and she said they have a certain number of applications they can accept each month so our visa is just sitting in a cue waiting to be approved. I think I will call every 10 - 15 days just to check up on how it's going... Do you just have any tips?
> 
> Thanks ... I just want to get to Brisbane already it's been a long timeeee )


Hi keebrachick!
My application was recieved the 3rd of November and I am still waiting! We did the medicals just before Christmas and havent heard anything since. I have also spoken to Holly and she told me the exact same thing. Just have to wait though its so hard! We are flying to Australia on the 21st of April.


----------



## keebrachick

girlfromoz said:


> Hi keebrachick!
> My application was recieved the 3rd of November and I am still waiting! We did the medicals just before Christmas and havent heard anything since. I have also spoken to Holly and she told me the exact same thing. Just have to wait though its so hard! We are flying to Australia on the 21st of April.


Heyy thanks for your answer, if you guys don't get your visa by 21th April do you just fly to Aus on a tourist visa, then when your visa is granted, exit and enter Aus... But I am hoping you get it by thenn .. good luckk


----------



## girlfromoz

Yep! I am Australian and so are our two sons. My husband would enter as a tourist and just leave to activate visa. I really hope it comes through before though! Where in France are you? We live in Paris


----------



## keebrachick

Yeh! It's a bummer, I hope it works out. We live in the South small town called La Ciotat 13600 maybe you've heard of it.. I've been here for over a year now, my French is getting better, but I'm excited to go back home, origanally from the Gold Coast )


----------



## KrystHell

Hey there,

Was wondering if you guys had any updated on your visa applications.

I sent the PMV 300 10 days ago, they received it last Thursday and Holly emailed me today asking me to go for my biometrics in Paris.

It sounds like it moved pretty quickly compared to most of you.

Any luck lately with anything at all?

Holly is my CO and i'm not sure what to think of the Madrid office given your comments even though there seem to be less applications going there than to Berlin! 

Stressing out. Our wedding is in October and I have a job waiting for me in Sydney


----------



## girlfromoz

Just recieved visa for my husband this morning! 4 months and three weeks from date of submission!
Good luck to all!


----------



## KrystHell

girlfromoz said:


> Just recieved visa for my husband this morning! 4 months and three weeks from date of submission!
> Good luck to all!


Can I ask you for the timeline?

Who was his case officer?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## girlfromoz

KrystHell said:


> Can I ask you for the timeline?
> 
> Who was his case officer?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Carlos was his case officer.
Sent application in 31st of October 2011
Entered in system on the 7th of November 2011
Biometrics and medical both done on the 19th of December 2011
Spoke to Savita and Holly numerous times with new information including the birth of our seond child.
Called Carlos 2/4/2012 and he approved it 2 hours later!


----------



## KrystHell

girlfromoz said:


> Carlos was his case officer.
> Sent application in 31st of October 2011
> Entered in system on the 7th of November 2011
> Biometrics and medical both done on the 19th of December 2011
> Spoke to Savita and Holly numerous times with new information including the birth of our seond child.
> Called Carlos 2/4/2012 and he approved it 2 hours later!


Can't believe it was sitting on his desk!!!
Well at least it's done now. Congratulations


----------



## girlfromoz

KrystHell said:


> Can't believe it was sitting on his desk!!!
> Well at least it's done now. Congratulations


I know! Keep calling every so often so they dont forget you! 
Good luck!


----------



## keebrachick

girlfromoz said:


> Just recieved visa for my husband this morning! 4 months and three weeks from date of submission!
> Good luck to all!


Congratulations... I am hoping mine is around the corner as well, safe travels


----------



## Ozgirl

Hello everyone, 
First time poster. I'm Aussie, my husband French, applying out of madrid office. We applied at the end of February. Our case officer seems to be the same as KrystHell. Husband has done his medicals and biometrics, and CO advised us that it was in the queue, but CO also told us that they were processing visas from June/July of 2011!! That's a 10 month wait. Has anyone else got this update? I really don't want to wait until the end of the year! Like another poster, I have a job waiting for me back in Oz! Any advice, tips, or experiences greatly appreciated!


----------



## KrystHell

Ozgirl said:


> Hello everyone,
> First time poster. I'm Aussie, my husband French, applying out of madrid office. We applied at the end of February. Our case officer seems to be the same as KrystHell. Husband has done his medicals and biometrics, and CO advised us that it was in the queue, but CO also told us that they were processing visas from June/July of 2011!! That's a 10 month wait. Has anyone else got this update? I really don't want to wait until the end of the year! Like another poster, I have a job waiting for me back in Oz! Any advice, tips, or experiences greatly appreciated!


Hi there. If you're applying for the partner's visa then yes, it sounds about right as it seems to be taking a while to get it approved.

I haven't heard anything from my CO in a couple of weeks, but then again, I am yet to receive the second half of my Irish police certificate... The Irish are not very efficient to say the least.

If you have a job waiting in Oz, it might be good to inform the CO as she might take this into account. Again, I'm saying "might" as you can never tell how long it's going to take.

Some people on here have had their partner visa approved within weeks, others are still waiting. It's a long process, and very frustrating but you'll get there for sure!


----------



## ausfrench

Hi, I applied for a pmv on 20 feb 2012 through migration agent and still have no news at all. How long will it be until I my partner should be asked for biometrics and how long does it normally take before a CO is assigned?


----------



## Ozgirl

KrystHell said:


> Hi there. If you're applying for the partner's visa then yes, it sounds about right as it seems to be taking a while to get it approved.
> 
> I haven't heard anything from my CO in a couple of weeks, but then again, I am yet to receive the second half of my Irish police certificate... The Irish are not very efficient to say the least.
> 
> If you have a job waiting in Oz, it might be good to inform the CO as she might take this into account. Again, I'm saying "might" as you can never tell how long it's going to take.
> 
> Some people on here have had their partner visa approved within weeks, others are still waiting. It's a long process, and very frustrating but you'll get there for sure!


H KrystHell,

Yeh I tried to write to the CO two weeks ago saying I had a job, but she came back with pretty much an auto-response saying that the application has been put into a queue.... Same thing she said before so no effect. I am thinking of calling them just before the five month mark just to see where they are up to. Don't really want to go into July/August without knowing as this is when they slack off and go on vacation! Keep me up to date as we should both get it around the same time.


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> Hi, I applied for a pmv on 20 feb 2012 through migration agent and still have no news at all. How long will it be until I my partner should be asked for biometrics and how long does it normally take before a CO is assigned?


Have you sent your visa request by recorded post?

If you know when it's been received you should get in touch with the Madrid office about it as the biometrics take place in Paris only and you might want to organise it all asap.

Have you received a letter to confirm your application had been received at all?


----------



## ausfrench

Hey, thanks for reply. It is actually at London office because we were living there at time of application and migration agent is in London. Application was received on 24th feb and my credit card was charged at that time. My fiancé lives in France and is waiting to until we are advised to do biometrics but no news yet...should our agent be able to find out?


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> Hey, thanks for reply. It is actually at London office because we were living there at time of application and migration agent is in London. Application was received on 24th feb and my credit card was charged at that time. My fiancé lives in France and is waiting to until we are advised to do biometrics but no news yet...should our agent be able to find out?


If your fiance has changed location since the application he should get in touch with them.

I know I received a confirmation letter from my agent when they received the application and the payment had gone through.

He should call them all as you're meant to be telling them when you're moving.

Do you remember if he gave his email? Or did he request all communication to be sent by post? He should really get in touch with them ASAP as he will need to go to Paris for the biometrics!


----------



## ausfrench

Sorry, I should clarify, my fiancé is a she. I am worried that if we advise we have moved, the London ahc might sen the application to Madrid office (which is where it probably should have gone) and then that will take more time. I have advised our agent of this but not sure of they have done anything about it. I think I should call the agent and ask these questions but part of me thinks I should just let the agent do his job and leave it with him?


----------



## ausfrench

Oh and regarding info, I believe all information is being sent to the agent and I get emails from them telling me when we need to do anything


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> Sorry, I should clarify, my fiancé is a she. I am worried that if we advise we have moved, the London ahc might sen the application to Madrid office (which is where it probably should have gone) and then that will take more time. I have advised our agent of this but not sure of they have done anything about it. I think I should call the agent and ask these questions but part of me thinks I should just let the agent do his job and leave it with him?


You have to let the immigration office know as soon as you move! This could actually delay your application if you don't advise them of any changes in your situation.

I don't think it'll delay anything if things are being sent to Madrid. You just want to make sure you do the right thing really.

I honestly think your partner should get in touch with immigration asap especially if everything is being sent to an address that's no longer valid!


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> Oh and regarding info, I believe all information is being sent to the agent and I get emails from them telling me when we need to do anything


Are you using an immigration agent?


----------



## ausfrench

Yeah, we are using an international immigration agent


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> Yeah, we are using an international immigration agent


He should have received all details already then.

You should get in touch with him and ask whether he's received the request to do the biometrics, and if not, try and get him to contact immigration so you guys can get that out of the way asap.

Has your fiance done his medicals and sent his police certificate already? Because if not, he should get that out of the way soon too. It can take some time to get it from the different countries you guys have lived in.

I know the Irish are taking a long time for my police certificate. It's going to be 5 weeks and I'm still waiting for it


----------



## ausfrench

She has already got police checks but medicals are biometrics aren't they?


----------



## ausfrench

Thanks so much for your help by the way


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> She has already got police checks but medicals are biometrics aren't they?


No. they're 2 separate things.

You have to go the doctor and get a whole bunch of things done: chest x-ray, HIV test, general health checks.

The biometrics take 10min: they take your fingerprints and a photo.

The medicals have to be done at a registered doctor and I believe there are only 3 in France so your partner should really look into this asap


----------



## rufa

Hi everyone 

My name is Maria and i've also applied for a PArtner visa in Madrid.

I applied on the 30 of January 2012, got an email a week later to do medicals and send CV's and bank statements.
Medicals got done on the 1st of march and las week i sent my CO ( Hollie) Nd email asking if anything else was needed. She said the were still processing June/July visas, which I find very weird as Bram and others seem to have gotten their visa in november and she applied in May. she also said we we're on a queue list, I replied back asking if there was any chance I could be in aus by end of September,but got back a type of automatic message saying the same we're in a queue.

Has anyone contacted them via phone? I contacted the info line and they said that it all looked ok and only waiting for a final decision and very soon I would now.

I send Hollie an email and the information is completely different . Don't know who to believe. Am going to wAit another 3/4 weeks and am going to call them again. I have a lot of planning to do and without a date I can't really get much done.

Hope to here your experiences with Madrid.

All the best
Maria


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Maria and i've also applied for a PMV in Madrid.
> 
> I applied on the 30 of January 2012, got an email a week later to do medicals and send CV's and bank statements.
> Medicals got done on the 1st of march and las week i sent my CO ( Hollie) Nd email asking if anything else was needed. She said the were still processing June/July visas, which I find very weird as Bram and others seem to have gotten their visa in november and she applied in May. she also said we we're on a queue list, I replied back asking if there was any chance I could be in aus by end of September,but got back a type of automatic message saying the same we're in a queue.
> 
> Has anyone contacted them via phone? I contacted the info line and they said that it all looked ok and only waiting for a final decision and very soon I would now.
> 
> I send Hollie an email and the information is completely different . Don't know who to believe. Am going to wAit another 3/4 weeks and am going to call them again. I have a lot of planning to do and without a date I can't really get much done.
> 
> Hope to here your experiences with Madrid.
> 
> All the best
> Maria


When I got the response from Hollie, she said the waiting time was currently 5 months for a Prospective Marriage wedding. Not sure what's going on in Madrid to be honest but what you just said is worrying me a lot.

Is it the Prospective Marriage visa you've applied for?


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> No. they're 2 separate things.
> 
> You have to go the doctor and get a whole bunch of things done: chest x-ray, HIV test, general health checks.
> 
> The biometrics take 10min: they take your fingerprints and a photo.
> 
> The medicals have to be done at a registered doctor and I believe there are only 3 in France so your partner should really look into this asap


Hi krystHell

How are you

Could you please explain to me the biometrics? I've never heard of the biometrics, where is this done? In Madrid? I live in Portugal.

Thanks 
Maria


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> Hi krystHell
> 
> How are you
> 
> Could you please explain to me the biometrics? I've never heard of the biometrics, where is this done? In Madrid? I live in Portugal.
> 
> Thanks
> Maria


Hi Maria,

I'm not sure you will have to go through this at all. I know it's mandatory for French citizens. It might not be the case for you though and if you weren't asked to provide anything like that by Hollie then don't worry about it.

I just checked the immigration website and your country does not appear on the list just yet!

Biometrics Collection Outside Australia - Countries and Visa Subclasses included in the Biometrics Program


----------



## Ozgirl

rufa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Maria and i've also applied for a PMV in Madrid.
> 
> I applied on the 30 of January 2012, got an email a week later to do medicals and send CV's and bank statements.
> Medicals got done on the 1st of march and las week i sent my CO ( Hollie) Nd email asking if anything else was needed. She said the were still processing June/July visas, which I find very weird as Bram and others seem to have gotten their visa in november and she applied in May. she also said we we're on a queue list, I replied back asking if there was any chance I could be in aus by end of September,but got back a type of automatic message saying the same we're in a queue.
> 
> Has anyone contacted them via phone? I contacted the info line and they said that it all looked ok and only waiting for a final decision and very soon I would now.
> 
> I send Hollie an email and the information is completely different . Don't know who to believe. Am going to wAit another 3/4 weeks and am going to call them again. I have a lot of planning to do and without a date I can't really get much done.
> 
> Hope to here your experiences with Madrid.
> 
> All the best
> Maria


Hi Maria,
My french husband is in the same boat. Hollie has also told us that they are processing June/July 2011. We're just waiting for the final decision! I'm not sure there is anything to do before the 5 month mark though. But keep us up to date! Best of luck.


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> When I got the response from Hollie, she said the waiting time was currently 5 months for a Prospective Marriage wedding. Not sure what's going on in Madrid to be honest but what you just said is worrying me a lot.
> 
> Is it the Prospective Marriage visa you've applied for?


No partner visa. I'me the Aussie but have been living in Portugal for many years now. They normally stick to the times they say. So if it's six months then it most probably be that time. Holie did reinforce thatshe was planning to stick to that time to process the visa, so hopefully it will come through some time till June/July.

Besides I don't think there processing partner visas from July at all, cause some have Pplied in novemeber and have already had their visas granted.

Do you know if anyone has done the interview? And why some ppl do interviews while others don't

Maria


----------



## KrystHell

Ozgirl said:


> Hi Maria,
> My french husband is in the same boat. Hollie has also told us that they are processing June/July 2011. We're just waiting for the final decision! I'm not sure there is anything to do before the 5 month mark though. But keep us up to date! Best of luck.


It's weird cos I got a response saying it would take about 5months to get it all done... Then again, some people seem to be getting their visa approved within weeks.

I'm very confused and worried since I can't find a job in France, and we're getting married in October. I also have a job waiting for me in Sydney. This is just starting to really stress me out :-/

Good luck to you all and keep us posted if you hear anything else


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> No partner visa. I'me the Aussie but have been living in Portugal for many years now. They normally stick to the times they say. So if it's six months then it most probably be that time. Holie did reinforce thatshe was planning to stick to that time to process the visa, so hopefully it will come through some time till June/July.
> 
> Besides I don't think there processing partner visas from July at all, cause some have Pplied in novemeber and have already had their visas granted.
> 
> Do you know if anyone has done the interview? And why some ppl do interviews while others don't
> 
> Maria


I'm going for the prospective marriage visa which seemingly takes a little bit less to process.

With regards to the interview, I think they only schedule one when they need to clarify a few points. It can happen that documents provided might not be clear enough for them to approve it all straight away.

I haven't been told anything about an interview so I'm guessing the docs she got from us were enough.

You'll know if you need to go through the interview process. Most people who had to do the interview were contacted prior to it to schedule it and make sure they were available for it


----------



## rufa

Ozgirl said:


> Hi Maria,
> My french husband is in the same boat. Hollie has also told us that they are processing June/July 2011. We're just waiting for the final decision! I'm not sure there is anything to do before the 5 month mark though. But keep us up to date! Best of luck.


 I guess they have updated their automatic message then... They have processed visas the were filed months later, assuming that they all follow a date received order.

I'll probably call the London office again next week just to double check on the dates, I'll keep you guys posted if I know any thing else.

Maria


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> I'm going for the prospective marriage visa which seemingly takes a little bit less to process.
> 
> With regards to the interview, I think they only schedule one when they need to clarify a few points. It can happen that documents provided might not be clear enough for them to approve it all straight away.
> 
> I haven't been told anything about an interview so I'm guessing the docs she got from us were enough.
> 
> You'll know if you need to go through the interview process. Most people who had to do the interview were contacted prior to it to schedule it and make sure they were available for it


Well I hope that proof of a 12 year relationship enough then.

You're lucky to already have a job , I going to start all over again, as being a English teacher won't really help me in OZ


----------



## rufa

rufa said:


> I guess they have to update their automatic message then... They have processed visas that were filed months later, such as november and they have already been granted their visa, assuming that the queueing follows the date the applications is logged.
> 
> What really upsets me more is the fact that they never answer your questions, even when you ask the question a second time.
> 
> I'll probably call the London office again next week just to double check on the dates, I'll keep you guys posted if I know any thing else.
> 
> Maria


 Just corrected my response, had a few mistakes that made it hard to understand. 
Sorry about that


----------



## Ozgirl

KrystHell said:


> It's weird cos I got a response saying it would take about 5months to get it all done... Then again, some people seem to be getting their visa approved within weeks.
> 
> I'm very confused and worried since I can't find a job in France, and we're getting married in October. I also have a job waiting for me in Sydney. This is just starting to really stress me out :-/
> 
> Good luck to you all and keep us posted if you hear anything else


Hi KrystHell,
Like Maria, Hollie did say that they are trying to still process in 5 months so Im still hopeful my husband will get it by June/July. 
Our backup plan is to go to oz in November on tourist visa, and then exit the country to new Zealand when they are ready to process the visa. Like you, I'm also hanging out to work too!


----------



## flgdo

Hi,

My companion (Australian) and I, have applied for a subclass 300 visa through the Madrid embassy around mid-march. It appeared that I am eligible for a subclass 100 since we've been together for 12 years and have 2 children... Our CO is Hollie, she also told us (April 18th) that they were currently dealing with the June/July applications. It looked like an automated reply so we asked for more explanation. She explained they had to deal with a large number of application and she mentioned, that : "advice has been received this morning (April 18th) that the office manager will be taking action to finalise a bulk number of ready-to-grant applications. This will therefore, assist in meeting the service standard for those cases remaining within the queue". This is good news, we may get our visa within the regular timeframe, better than 9 months, right?

Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## Ozgirl

flgdo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My companion (Australian) and I, have applied for a subclass 300 visa through the Madrid embassy around mid-march. It appeared that I am eligible for a subclass 100 since we've been together for 12 years and have 2 children... Our CO is Hollie, she also told us (April 18th) that they were currently dealing with the June/July applications. It looked like an automated reply so we asked for more explanation. She explained they had to deal with a large number of application and she mentioned, that : "advice has been received this morning (April 18th) that the office manager will be taking action to finalise a bulk number of ready-to-grant applications. This will therefore, assist in meeting the service standard for those cases remaining within the queue". This is good news, we may get our visa within the regular timeframe, better than 9 months, right?
> 
> Keep calm and carry on.


Very good news - thanks for sharing. We've now been waiting for 2 months and 2 weeks (applied 20 Feb). Hopefully this is the halfway mark and we get it before end of July.


----------



## KrystHell

flgdo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My companion (Australian) and I, have applied for a subclass 300 visa through the Madrid embassy around mid-march. It appeared that I am eligible for a subclass 100 since we've been together for 12 years and have 2 children... Our CO is Hollie, she also told us (April 18th) that they were currently dealing with the June/July applications. It looked like an automated reply so we asked for more explanation. She explained they had to deal with a large number of application and she mentioned, that : "advice has been received this morning (April 18th) that the office manager will be taking action to finalise a bulk number of ready-to-grant applications. This will therefore, assist in meeting the service standard for those cases remaining within the queue". This is good news, we may get our visa within the regular timeframe, better than 9 months, right?
> 
> Keep calm and carry on.


This is great news indeed.

Thanks for the update. It does give us some hope. I've been waiting a month and half for now. It'd be so good to be back home sooner rather than later.


----------



## rufa

THat´s Fantastic news! Hopefully will get our visas granted before the 6 months period.

Thanks for sharing  and let´s keep each other posted as we all have the same CO 

Does anyone know if we will be eligible for the subclass 100 (when proven a relationship for more than 3 years) or do they stick to the subclass 309 and only after the 2 year waiting periodo we are eligible for a permanent visa subclass (100) ?

I´m kind of worried as it might be difficult for our partners to get a work on temporary visas.

I am so desperate to get out of here...
keep well


----------



## Ozgirl

rufa said:


> THat´s Fantastic news! Hopefully will get our visas granted before the 6 months period.
> 
> Thanks for sharing  and let´s keep each other posted as we all have the same CO
> 
> Does anyone know if we will be eligible for the subclass 100 (when proven a relationship for more than 3 years) or do they stick to the subclass 309 and only after the 2 year waiting periodo we are eligible for a permanent visa subclass (100) ?
> 
> I´m kind of worried as it might be difficult for our partners to get a work on temporary visas.
> 
> I am so desperate to get out of here...
> keep well


Actually I don't think it's a problem if our spouses are on a temporary visa to start off with. I don't think the employees would look at it as temporary. To them, it's a right to work and that's all they care about. My hubby is in IT and we're expecting him to be able to find a job quite easily.

Im also dying to go!!


----------



## KrystHell

Ozgirl said:


> Actually I don't think it's a problem if our spouses are on a temporary visa to start off with. I don't think the employees would look at it as temporary. To them, it's a right to work and that's all they care about. My hubby is in IT and we're expecting him to be able to find a job quite easily.
> 
> Im also dying to go!!


I don't think it'll be an issue job-wise either.

I have a job waiting for me in Australia already. My ex boss loved me so much they're keeping the position open until I come back.

The only thing you need is motivation and have an okay English. They only want to see people who are willing to give it all to succeed which I love.

If we're all motivated enough to go through all the paperwork, I'm sure we'll be just fine as far as jobs are concerned


----------



## rufa

Ozgirl said:


> Actually I don't think it's a problem if our spouses are on a temporary visa to start off with. I don't think the employees would look at it as temporary. To them, it's a right to work and that's all they care about. My hubby is in IT and we're expecting him to be able to find a job quite easily.
> 
> Im also dying to go!!


What a coincidence my husband is also in IT (he´s a digital designer/ app designer). I´ve read that employers kind of say no to temporary visas, since they can lose their employees rather fast. and Don´t want to put much effort in training them when they know that they can leave. I think it´s a thread I found here actually. 
That´s why I think they´re better off with a permanent one. At least they have more options. They can always work as freelancers.
I´m a bit worried with my hubby´s english though... he understands /reads 95%, but when i comes to speaking he just doesn´t speak, hopefully he´ll get over it fast. Does your partner speak fluently?


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> I don't think it'll be an issue job-wise either.
> 
> I have a job waiting for me in Australia already. My ex boss loved me so much they're keeping the position open until I come back.
> 
> The only thing you need is motivation and have an okay English. They only want to see people who are willing to give it all to succeed which I love.
> 
> If we're all motivated enough to go through all the paperwork, I'm sure we'll be just fine as far as jobs are concerned


True! the paper work is a killers and we survived it so the rest should be a piece of cake.

Lucky you to have work. I´ve got to start from scratch but not worried at all. Highly motivated and willing to work. As long as I´m in Down Under (sydney) that´s all I want.


----------



## Ozgirl

rufa said:


> What a coincidence my husband is also in IT (he´s a digital designer/ app designer). I´ve read that employers kind of say no to temporary visas, since they can lose their employees rather fast. and Don´t want to put much effort in training them when they know that they can leave. I think it´s a thread I found here actually.
> That´s why I think they´re better off with a permanent one. At least they have more options. They can always work as freelancers.
> I´m a bit worried with my hubby´s english though... he understands /reads 95%, but when i comes to speaking he just doesn´t speak, hopefully he´ll get over it fast. Does your partner speak fluently?


I don't think your husband could lose his "temporary" visa unless you guys broke up. The temporary / permanent visa is really one visa broken into two parts. The second part is just to make sure it's not a fake relationship, that's why its a two year wait. Really, I wouldn't worry about it.

My husbands English is ok. I cannot speak Aussie slang with him otherwise he just asks me to repeat. I really have to tone down the accent. It will take my husband a while to get used to the Aussie accent but given some time, I know he will be fine. Your husband will be too.


----------



## Sydneybound

Hi everyone. This is my first post, but I've found this forum very helpful during the anxious months of waiting for my partner visa. So I thought I would share my good news and my timeline.

Application for Spouse Visa Subclass 100 received by Madrid on 8/11/2011.
Case officer: Hollie
Medicals and police reports requested and sent Mid February 2012.
Visa Granted TODAY!! 7/5/2012 (Processing time - 6 months)

We're off to Sydney on the 28th, so what a relief. I also applied for a Tourist Visa just as a backup and this was granted too. But now I'm so happy to have the Partner visa and not have to leave my children to fly offshore for a few days to get it granted after arriving. 
Hollie said they are not limiting the number they grant each month, but are granting as many as they can as fast as they can, until they run out of their yearly allowance I guess.

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting!


----------



## KrystHell

Sydneybound said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post, but I've found this forum very helpful during the anxious months of waiting for my partner visa. So I thought I would share my good news and my timeline.
> 
> Application for Spouse Visa Subclass 100 received by Madrid on 8/11/2011.
> Case officer: Hollie
> Medicals and police reports requested and sent Mid February 2012.
> Visa Granted TODAY!! 7/5/2012 (Processing time - 6 months)
> 
> We're off to Sydney on the 28th, so what a relief. I also applied for a Tourist Visa just as a backup and this was granted too. But now I'm so happy to have the Partner visa and not have to leave my children to fly offshore for a few days to get it granted after arriving.
> Hollie said they are not limiting the number they grant each month, but are granting as many as they can as fast as they can, until they run out of their yearly allowance I guess.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting!


Congratulations. Spoke to Hollie myself and she did mention they were trying to get everything done within timeframe.

Enjoy your new life


----------



## Ozgirl

Guys, this is good news. I'll be happy if my husband gets it by July as we are pretty sure we will leave at the beginning of October. 

Question: how long does it take for the tourist visa to come through? Is it immediate? I remember applying for it last year when my husband came to visit oz for the first time. But I think it's only valid for one year. Could we apply for it again?


----------



## rufa

Ozgirl said:


> Guys, this is good news. I'll be happy if my husband gets it by July as we are pretty sure we will leave at the beginning of October.
> 
> Question: how long does it take for the tourist visa to come through? Is it immediate? I remember applying for it last year when my husband came to visit oz for the first time. But I think it's only valid for one year. Could we apply for it again?


HI Ozgirl. When I applied for my partners tourist visa it was done online through the immi website. And I got it like and hour later...  and it was valid for a year too. Has your husband´s 1 year up? I would contact them just to double check if you are allowed to issue a new one right after. But hopefully you won´t need it cause you´ll be getting the Partner visa!

I´m also planning to move in October


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> Congratulations. Spoke to Hollie myself and she did mention they were trying to get everything done within timeframe.
> 
> Enjoy your new life


Hey Krysthell

Any luck with Hollie? any chance you´ve been pushed up in the queue?


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> Hey Krysthell
> 
> Any luck with Hollie? any chance you´ve been pushed up in the queue?


Well she said she would put my application forward for review to her manager and see. She said she couldn't promise anything of course, but she's really sweet and she did sound like she understood how hard this situation must be for me.

I emailed a letter explaining my partner is still in hospital and will be off work for he next 12 weeks. Waiting for a medical certificate too as I will have one from his employer.

We'll see how things go but to all of you waiting, she mentioned they're trying to get as many applications reviewed at the moment to try and speed up the process. So fingers crossed you're one of them!


----------



## rufa

Hi everyone 

I don´t know if you know this but since we´re all immigrating did you know that we can take extra luggage with us, like 3 suitcases of 23 kilos each ? plus the laptop and extra bag we can take on board.

I recently discovered this and it sure will come in handy when packing our lives


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I don´t know if you know this but since we´re all immigrating did you know that we can take extra luggage with us, like 3 suitcases of 23 kilos each ? plus the laptop and extra bag we can take on board.
> 
> I recently discovered this and it sure will come in handy when packing our lives


how did you find out? 
And which company(ies) does this apply to?


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> Well she said she would put my application forward for review to her manager and see. She said she couldn't promise anything of course, but she's really sweet and she did sound like she understood how hard this situation must be for me.
> 
> I emailed a letter explaining my partner is still in hospital and will be off work for he next 12 weeks. Waiting for a medical certificate too as I will have one from his employer.
> 
> We'll see how things go but to all of you waiting, she mentioned they're trying to get as many applications reviewed at the moment to try and speed up the process. So fingers crossed you're one of them!


Where did you get her number? through the Madrid embassy webiste?

I hope you do get pushed up as you do have a delicate situation, and with all the evidence you have I´m sure they will look into your request with a heart 

Fingers crossed on Madrid speeding those visas...


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> how did you find out?
> And which company(ies) does this apply to?


It´s actually not an airline that does it but an association that helps people with the immigration process  The only thing you need is to prove your immigrating and they are the ones that book the flights.
I mean you will pay and extra fee but just to know that you can actually take more luggage is a worth the extra. I had a friend who went to sydney through them in January on a skill visa. She paid and extra 100 euros if I´m not mistaken.

And you can flight like british airways it depends on the deal they have. Apparently each country has an office, that you can contact. I have already contacted the lisbon office. Planning ahead.
If you want the website let me know


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> It´s actually not an airline that does it but an association that helps people with the immigration process  The only thing you need is to prove your immigrating and they are the ones that book the flights.
> I mean you will pay and extra fee but just to know that you can actually take more luggage is a worth the extra. I had a friend who went to sydney through them in January on a skill visa. She paid and extra 100 euros if I´m not mistaken.
> 
> And you can flight like british airways it depends on the deal they have. Apparently each country has an office, that you can contact. I have already contacted the lisbon office. Planning ahead.
> If you want the website let me know


Please do share as I'm sure a few of us are looking into luggage allowance and extra costs involved thinking we won't be able to bring everything back in one go!

This would definitely help a few of us!


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> Where did you get her number? through the Madrid embassy webiste?
> 
> I hope you do get pushed up as you do have a delicate situation, and with all the evidence you have I´m sure they will look into your request with a heart
> 
> Fingers crossed on Madrid speeding those visas...


Don't call the visa enquiry number but the embassy line instead.

Instead of choosing "visa services" when calling the embassy in Madrid, I chose "australian citizen services"... There's a lengthy menu with options, but you can choose to speak to someone and ask for Hollie. I was transferred straight through, no questions asked


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> Please do share as I'm sure a few of us are looking into luggage allowance and extra costs involved thinking we won't be able to bring everything back in one go!
> 
> This would definitely help a few of us!


Here goes then

http://www.iom.int/jahia/jsp/index.jsp

http://www.iom.int/jahia/Jahia/acti...g-migration/migrant-processing-and-assistance. This link has more details on what they do 

If I find any relevant information I'll edit this post 

Have a look and try to locate your country office. I didn't get to search for mine because my friend gave me the contact.

If you can't find it let me know and I'll give you the email of the Portuguese office  and you can eventually email them for other country contacts.

This should help heaps.


----------



## rufa

rufa said:


> Here goes then
> 
> http://www.iom.int/jahia/jsp/index.jsp
> 
> http://www.iom.int/jahia/Jahia/activities/by-theme/facilitating-migration/migrant-processing-and-assistance. This link has more details on what they do
> 
> If I find any relevant information I'll edit this post
> 
> Have a look and try to locate your country office. I didn't get to search for mine because my friend gave me the contact.
> 
> If you can't find it let me know and I'll give you the email of the Portuguese office  and you can eventually email them for other country contacts.
> 
> This should help heaps.


Just found IOM france 

IOM France

http://www.iom.int/france/

Organisation internationale pour les migrations (OIM) Paris
Mission spéciale de liaison / Special Liaison Mission
9, cité de Trévise 
F- 75009 Paris / France
Tel:	+33.0 140 44 06 91
Fax:	+33.0 140 44 04 85

Hope this saves time


----------



## Ozgirl

Yes Hollie did mention today that they are processing visas from November 2011. So that's a big jump of months from June/July 2011 (this was what she had quoted last month). So it looks like its back to the 5-6month wait now. Relieved!


----------



## rufa

Like I said It didn´t make sense that they were still processing visas from June /July. Hopefully it will be less than that for us 

Check out the link I left here on IOM. We can´t take everything with us but we sure can take some extras. 

Anyone taking small appliances?


----------



## Ozgirl

We are going to buy our small appliances in oz.

Thanks for sending the IOM link. Will need to spend some time to check it out.

Where did u say u were moving to rufa?


----------



## rufa

Ozgirl said:


> We are going to buy our small appliances in oz.
> 
> Thanks for sending the IOM link. Will need to spend some time to check it out.
> 
> Where did u say u were moving to rufa?


I´m moving to sydney. My mum lives there. 
For me It´s going to be a new beginning because I have been living in Portugal for 25 years. So I´m going to take a while to adapt, hopefully not too long. so much has changed since I left...
I went back for a holiday in 2010 and got a glimpse of it but it´s not the same thing. 
My aussie accent has gone down the drain too, although people say I still have it. So your´s must be much better than mine.

As for the appliances, I have quite a few things that I want to take with me. It helps save some money also. And you get to "feel " a bit at home with some of your personal stuff.

Once I´m settled, I´ll probably ship all my belongings over to sydney. 
If I´m going to leave a house behind, I might as well leave it empty and rent it out, as I will be very difficult in next couple of years to sell. I doubt I´ll make profit out of it with this crises going on.

And You where about are you going to stay?


----------



## Ozgirl

rufa said:


> I´m moving to sydney. My mum lives there.
> For me It´s going to be a new beginning beacuse I have been living in Portugal for 25 years. So I´m going to take a while to adapt, hopefully not too long. so much has changed since I left...
> I went back for a holiday in 2010 and got a glimpse of it but it´s not the same thing.
> My aussie acente has gone down the drain too, althought people say I still have it. So your´s must be much better than mine.
> 
> As for the appliances, I have quite a few things that I want to take with me. It helps save some money also. And you get to "feel " a bit at home with some of your personal stuff.
> 
> Once I´m settled, I´ll probably ship all my belongings over to sydney.
> If I´m going to leave a house behind, I might as well leave it empty and rent it out, as I will be very difficult in next couple of years to sell. I doubt I´ll make profit out of it with this crises going on.
> 
> And You where abouts are you going to stay?


I'm heading back to Melbourne. I have an apartment there, so we will move in there until we find our feet. I've been living in Europe for only two years. But it's time to go back since I haven't worked in the last year. And we also want to start a family soon 

I'm dreading the move though. There's so much to take! At least we have agreed not to take the furniture as I have some in my small apartment already.


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> Well she said she would put my application forward for review to her manager and see. She said she couldn't promise anything of course, but she's really sweet and she did sound like she understood how hard this situation must be for me.
> 
> I emailed a letter explaining my partner is still in hospital and will be off work for he next 12 weeks. Waiting for a medical certificate too as I will have one from his employer.
> 
> We'll see how things go but to all of you waiting, she mentioned they're trying to get as many applications reviewed at the moment to try and speed up the process. So fingers crossed you're one of them!


Hey krystHell

How is your boyfriend getting along? Any news from Madrid?

Got my fingers crossed that you'll be on a plane in no time


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> Hey krystHell
> 
> How is your boyfriend getting along? Any news from Madrid?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed that you'll be on a plane in no time


Nothing for now. I'm just hoping I'll be back soon too

My partner is doing ok for now but his dad is going back to Brisbane soon and he will be on his own. Crutches for another 4 weeks then review at the hospital. I guess it could be worse but it would help a lot if I could be home with him of course.

Thanks for asking. I really appreciate your concern 

ANy news yourself?


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> Nothing for now. I'm just hoping I'll be back soon too
> 
> My partner is doing ok for now but his dad is going back to Brisbane soon and he will be on his own. Crutches for another 4 weeks then review at the hospital. I guess it could be worse but it would help a lot if I could be home with him of course.
> 
> Thanks for asking. I really appreciate your concern
> 
> ANy news yourself?


4 weeks in crutches and alone must be a nightmare! 
Fingers crossed! I'm sure they will have speed your application.

Called London ( couldn't get through to Madrid ) last week to double check on my partners application ( I was worried because my partner has a health problem since he was 13 and I was a bit concerned that it would be an issue for immigration, but apparently the medicals have been approved so that's one less thing to worry about. I also asked if He was eligible for a permanent visa (12 year relationship) and it looks like that the visa will be granted on a permanent o rather than a temporary.

Quick question did you send with your application tax return of 2010? I have seen some ppl being asked to send it in... And I didn't send any of that. Will they still ask?

Keep us posted


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> 4 weeks in crutches and alone must be a nightmare!
> Fingers crossed! I'm sure they will have speed your application.
> 
> Called London ( couldn't get through to Madrid ) last week to double check on my partners application ( I was worried because my partner has a health problem since he was 13 and I was a bit concerned that it would be an issue for immigration, but apparently the medicals have been approved so that's one less thing to worry about. I also asked if He was eligible for a permanent visa (12 year relationship) and it looks like that the visa will be granted on a permanent o rather than a temporary.
> 
> Quick question did you send with your application tax return of 2010? I have seen some ppl being asked to send it in... And I didn't send any of that. Will they still ask?
> 
> Keep us posted


It's 4 weeks of crutches, then about 8 weeks of physio, walking with a stick... Nightmare!!!

I haven't been asked for anything else since I applied for the visa. Hollie didn't request any further details, so I haven't' sent anything else. I was honestly thinking we were going to be asked to provide a couple more things but we sent a file that weighed 3kg so I'm assuming there were enough details on there.

I don't believe you will need your tax return. I sent my partner's when we first mailed the file only because it was mentioned in the booklet. It's not mandatory as far as I know anyway so don't worry too much about it either.

SO stressful!!!


----------



## KrystHell

Visa granted today 17th of May. I'm over the moon, and they did take into account the fact my partner is currently off with a fractured femur.

I'm so happy. Goes to show that when they want to, they can do it.

Good luck to all of you guys still waiting. I'm sure you'll be back home soon too.


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> Visa granted today 17th of May. I'm over the moon, and they did take into account the fact my partner is currently off with a fractured femur.
> 
> I'm so happy. Goes to show that when they want to, they can do it.
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys still waiting. I'm sure you'll be back home soon too.


We should have a virtual drink on your visa getting granted!

did they say anything else? Gives us more details. I am soooo happy for you!


----------



## KrystHell

rufa said:


> We should have a virtual drink on your visa getting granted!
> 
> did they say anything else? Gives us more details. I am soooo happy for you!


The official letter I got on email this afternoon mentioned that given the circumstances with Daniel being on crutches and off work for a while, they decided to review my application in an emergency so I could go back home.

I am so grateful. I honestly didn't think it was going to make any difference. I can now enter Australia whenever I feel like it. Trying to get a flight asap but looks like it won't be until about the 10th of June which is okay as it's giving me the time to travel and say goodbye to my friends and family in Europe.

I'm still in shock. Not 2 months after sending the application. It's crazy. All I can tell you guys is, if something comes up, call them. Call them because they do sound like robots on email, but they're human beings after all and they do review any piece of information you send.

Like I said, good luck to all of you. You're nearly there. And again, if you need any details at all, feel free to email me! I'll be more than happy to help


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> The official letter I got on email this afternoon mentioned that given the circumstances with Daniel being on crutches and off work for a while, they decided to review my application in an emergency so I could go back home.
> 
> I am so grateful. I honestly didn't think it was going to make any difference. I can now enter Australia whenever I feel like it. Trying to get a flight asap but looks like it won't be until about the 10th of June which is okay as it's giving me the time to travel and say goodbye to my friends and family in Europe.
> 
> I'm still in shock. Not 2 months after sending the application. It's crazy. All I can tell you guys is, if something comes up, call them. Call them because they do sound like robots on email, but they're human beings after all and they do review any piece of information you send.
> 
> Like I said, good luck to all of you. You're nearly there. And again, if you need any details at all, feel free to email me! I'll be more than happy to help


I had hope that they would take into account your circumstances after all This is an emergency. Good to know that they´re not robots after all!


----------



## chels1234

Thought to add a quick comment as I spoke to Hollie last week. My partner (french national) lodged his PMV application in January. Hollie mentioned it's unlikely to come through in this year's quota (capping etc), so more than likely the final decision will be in July.
Our application has been in the "final checking" line since early April.

Perhaps this info helps someone. Good luck all !


----------



## Ozgirl

chels1234 said:


> Thought to add a quick comment as I spoke to Hollie last week. My partner (french national) lodged his PMV application in January. Hollie mentioned it's unlikely to come through in this year's quota (capping etc), so more than likely the final decision will be in July.
> Our application has been in the "final checking" line since early April.
> 
> Perhaps this info helps someone. Good luck all !


Thanks for the update chels1234. We are also hopeful that we will get my husbands approved in July. We sent ours in February and have also been in queue for final checking since April. Good luck to your husband!


----------



## rufa

chels1234 said:


> Thought to add a quick comment as I spoke to Hollie last week. My partner (french national) lodged his PMV application in January. Hollie mentioned it's unlikely to come through in this year's quota (capping etc), so more than likely the final decision will be in July.
> Our application has been in the "final checking" line since early April.
> 
> Perhaps this info helps someone. Good luck all !


Hi Chels1234

Thanks for the Update. We´re also expecting to get our visas sometime around July. For what I´ve heard they´re sticking to the 5 month mark. 
Keep us posted!
All the best


----------



## thewalker

Hi guys,
I’m new here, and last week I have applied for a partner visa. I am Italian but we currently live in Spain, so I had to apply through the AUS embassy in Madrid.
Initially we thought that we could move to Perth around October but I have probably underestimated the time needed to process the visa. 

Finger crossed, I will keep you posted on the progress


----------



## rufa

thewalker said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new here, and last week I have applied for a partner visa. I am Italian but we currently live in Spain, so I had to apply through the AUS embassy in Madrid.
> Initially we thought that we could move to Perth around October but I have probably underestimated the time needed to process the visa.
> 
> Finger crossed, I will keep you posted on the progress


Hi thewalker

Visa processing times is arround 5-6 months. We applied begining of feburary and have our fingers crossed that it will be granted sometime Next month.
We're also planing to go in October

Have you been contacted by your Case officer already?

All the best


----------



## thewalker

Hi rufa, no I don't have a case officer yet; hopefully someone will contact me this week.

Cheers


----------



## rufa

thewalker said:


> Hi rufa, no I don't have a case officer yet; hopefully someone will contact me this week.
> 
> Cheers


Then you will be contacted soon, they are rather quick. Check if they have charged you on your application, it's a way if knowing that it has been received and looked into. 
And if they don´t contact in the near future you can always call them
Did you send your medicals with the application?


----------



## Hopeful

*Waiting for CO*



rufa said:


> Then you will be contacted soon, they are rather quick. Check if they have charged you on your application, it's a way if knowing that it has been received and looked into.
> And if they don´t contact in the near future you can always call them
> Did you send your medicals with the application?


How long are people waiting for a CO to be advised?


----------



## Ozgirl

Hopeful said:


> How long are people waiting for a CO to be advised?


Ours was less than a week after sending it by mail to Madrid.


----------



## rufa

Hopeful said:


> How long are people waiting for a CO to be advised?


My application was received on the 4 th of feburary and my partner was contacted on the 7th of February.


----------



## Hopeful

Thanks Ozgirl. We sent it through an Australian Immigration agent via DIAC in Australia 3 weeks and no news. Did they give you a contact number?


----------



## Hopeful

Thanks Rufa looks like we may have done the wrong thing by using the agent!


----------



## rufa

Hopeful said:


> Thanks Rufa looks like we may have done the wrong thing by using the agent!


Yeah but it´s different applying onshore. Even the offshore visas take more time than others.
We applied through madrid, and it was rather fast.


----------



## Hopeful

Thanks I just rang the immigration line in Madrid and they said it has not been received there yet so now I have to try and chase it up in Australia - hopefully it is on its way and when it gets there it will not take too long to be picked up. My fiancé lives in Portugal and can not get work due to the economic difficulties there so he is suffering. We knew it was going to take sometime but I want to make sure I do everything I can to ensure it gets through as soon as possible.


----------



## rufa

Hopeful said:


> Thanks I just rang the immigration line in Madrid and they said it has not been received there yet so now I have to try and chase it up in Australia - hopefully it is on its way and when it gets there it will not take too long to be picked up. My fiancé lives in Portugal and can not get work due to the economic difficulties there so he is suffering. We knew it was going to take sometime but I want to make sure I do everything I can to ensure it gets through as soon as possible.


But is your partner in Australia or in Portugal? 
If you need anything feel free to ask. We did our ourselves and didn´t use a migration.


----------



## rufa

rufa said:


> But is your partner in Australia or in Portugal?
> If you need anything feel free to ask. We did our ourselves and didn´t use a migration.


Another question if he is offshore why didn´t you send the papers directly to Madrid. He would have saved costs on translation did you know that?


----------



## Hopeful

He lives in Portugal and I live in Australia and I basically organised it from here so that everything was completed in English but he filled out all of the forms and signed them when I visited last time. His English is very good. I decided to use an agent with 10 years experience so that we had a better chance of getting in right the first time.


----------



## rufa

Hopeful said:


> He lives in Portugal and I live in Australia and I basically organised it from here so that everything was completed in English but he filled out all of the forms and signed them when I visited last time. His English is very good. I decided to use an agent with 10 years experience so that we had a better chance of getting in right the first time.


Oh Ok. Did you get the official documents translated?

My partner is also Portuguese and I have been living here in Portugal with him. 
My partner did his statement in Portuguese despite having an average English. We took advantage fo not having to translate all the documents otherwise it would cost us a fortune.

Good luck and if you need any other info let me now.


----------



## rufa

rufa said:


> Oh Ok. Did you get the official documents translated?
> 
> My partner is also Portuguese and I have been living here in Portugal with him.
> My partner did his statement in Portuguese despite having an average English. We took advantage fo not having to translate all the documents otherwise it would cost us a fortune.
> 
> Good luck and if you need any other info let me now.


By the way Visa processing times are around 5/6 months.


----------



## Hopeful

Thanks I think this blog is great for moral support. I got the necessary documents translated here. I would come to live in Portugal as I have a British passport but I have a consultancy here, I do not speak Portuguese and he is out of work so we really only have one option. 

I hope yours comes through very soon! Thanks again


----------



## rufa

Trust me he is better off in Austrália 

Portugal is a huge mess and getting worse each day. With Spain and Italy also in financial difficulties I can not even imagine the consequences it will have in our economy.

I also only found out about this forum after applying but I ended up doing things right the first time so hopefully it's just one more month to go.


----------



## thewalker

Quick update, last Thursday I have been contacted by a case officer; she asked for medical examination. She also said in her email that the average waiting time to process a partner visa is 5 to 6 months.


----------



## rufa

thewalker said:


> Quick update, last Thursday I have been contacted by a case officer; she asked for medical examination. She also said in her email that the average waiting time to process a partner visa is 5 to 6 months.


That's great news! 
Now you need to get your medicals done and then wait and wait and wait...

Keeps posted!


----------



## flgdo

Hi there,

Just a quick update. 
As the new visa quota started on July 1st, my wife tried to contact Hollie at the Madrid embassy and guess what? She doesn't work there anymore. So, for those who were dealing with Hollie, it seems that we do not have a C/O any longer. My wife decided to get in touch with the hotline, the person on the phone (in London) wasn't quite helpful she just confirmed that we were on the queue for the final review (which we already knew).

If anybody has any further information about Hollie's replacement it'll be much appreciated.

F


----------



## Ozgirl

flgdo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick update.
> As the new visa quota started on July 1st, my wife tried to contact Hollie at the Madrid embassy and guess what? She doesn't work there anymore. So, for those who were dealing with Hollie, it seems that we do not have a C/O any longer. My wife decided to get in touch with the hotline, the person on the phone (in London) wasn't quite helpful she just confirmed that we were on the queue for the final review (which we already knew).
> 
> If anybody has any further information about Hollie's replacement it'll be much appreciated.
> 
> F


Wow, this is new. Thanks for sharing. I hope this doesn't delay our visa processing!


----------



## rufa

flgdo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick update.
> As the new visa quota started on July 1st, my wife tried to contact Hollie at the Madrid embassy and guess what? She doesn't work there anymore. So, for those who were dealing with Hollie, it seems that we do not have a C/O any longer. My wife decided to get in touch with the hotline, the person on the phone (in London) wasn't quite helpful she just confirmed that we were on the queue for the final review (which we already knew).
> 
> If anybody has any further information about Hollie's replacement it'll be much appreciated.
> 
> F


Thanks for the info! 
When did you send your application fldgo?

I hope we dont get affected by this! 
Thats why i found it wierd that the wmbasay in Madrid was hiring ppl.


----------



## flgdo

Ozgirl said:


> Wow, this is new. Thanks for sharing. I hope this doesn't delay our visa processing!


Let's see it this way : for those awaiting for the final stamp I don't think the case officer has anything to do in the process. Somebody else is granting the visa not the C/O. However without a case officer I am not sure that we'll be informed when our visa is granted! 
For those starting the process, it may take longer than 5/6 months...


----------



## flgdo

rufa said:


> Thanks for the info!
> When did you send your application fldgo?
> 
> I hope we dont get affected by this!
> Thats why i found it wierd that the wmbasay in Madrid was hiring ppl.


They received our application 13/03, medicals completed 26/03. 
Since then we've been waiting, like all of you...


----------



## rufa

flgdo said:


> They received our application 13/03, medicals completed 26/03.
> Since then we've been waiting, like all of you...


Ok só your in a similar situation as me where On a subclass 100.
I just hit the 5 mark today so time is ticking for
Me. However our processing time is 6 month and not the 5 for subclass309.

K also called London and we do have a ase officer already so hopefully when Carlos gets back from his holiday we might get our visas just a bit earlier.

The waiting is killing me!


----------



## flgdo

We decided that we're not going to wait for the visa to come through and then plan our moving. We'll be gone by the end of october with or without my subclass 100. At the worth, I will have to apply for a tourist visa and when it'll be granted go to NZ for 3 days, enter the country again and tada all sorted! Hollie actually suggested that over the phone...


----------



## rufa

flgdo said:


> We decided that we're not going to wait for the visa to come through and then plan our moving. We'll be gone by the end of october with or without my subclass 100. At the worth, I will have to apply for a tourist visa and when it'll be granted go to NZ for 3 days, enter the country again and tada all sorted! Hollie actually suggested that over the phone...


But you get it before October too. The lady at the hotline said it's was almost ready so your only a month behind me 

I am also planing to leave I also want to leave in October (mid).

If nothing comes through then I guess I'll have to do the same as you and fly out to new Zealand or Bangkok.


----------



## flgdo

Our new case officer is Carlos. He is currently on holidays and will be back on july 10th. We have written to him and are waiting for his reply by wednesday at the most.


----------



## rufa

flgdo said:


> Our new case officer is Carlos. He is currently on holidays and will be back on july 10th. We have written to him and are waiting for his reply by wednesday at the most.


Didn't the lady say anything about a silvia? She said that they were both our case officer being Carlos the case officer manager. Re send the email if you don't get a response. As he might have his mailbox full.


----------



## rufa

Hi everyone!

Just to let you know that my partner´s visa has been granted!!!!!
I still can´t belive it  I am sooooooooooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ozgirl

rufa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just to let you know that my partner´s visa has been granted!!!!!
> I still can´t belive it  I am sooooooooooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Now pack up and go! Happy times!


----------



## Ozgirl

Madrid office must be working hard today because hubby's visa just got approved too! We sent the application on Feb 13 and got it approved exactly five months later July 12. For those applying through the Madrid office, if you have been told that your case is in the queue for the final decision, you pretty much have to wait your five month turn. Our application was in the final decision queue from early April so we still had to wait another two months even though we didn't hear from our CO in between that time (unless we initiated the questions). Good luck to you all. It really was a simple process for us. The horrible part was waiting but it really does make a difference if you try to forget about the wait. We were already going to travel in October regardless but now we have the confirmation


----------



## rufa

I guess it's just our lucky day huh?

Congratulations to you too. May the packing begin!


----------



## thewalker

Congratulations guys, I am very happy for you. 

This week I did my medicals, and then I tried to contact Hollie by email but I have also received an automatic response saying that she no longer works at the embassy in Madrid. I have resent my message to their general immigration enquiries address but no response so far; my usual luck continues…


----------



## rufa

thewalker said:


> Congratulations guys, I am very happy for you.
> 
> This week I did my medicals, and then I tried to contact Hollie by email but I have also received an automatic response saying that she no longer works at the embassy in Madrid. I have resent my message to their general immigration enquiries address but no response so far; my usual luck continues&#8230;


Hi thewalker

Thank you!

Yeah we also read that she had left from fdgo. We contacted the hotline and were informed we had a dif case officer  get them to give you the email of your case officer. Email them once in a while for feedback, but don't be surprised if they give automated responses  no news is normally a good sign and not a bad one as I thought.
If your medicals have been done, it really is a matter of waiting to hit the 5 month mark. Because before that it's unlikely to come threw.

All the best a do keep us posted on your application 

See you in OZ!


----------



## chels1234

My partner had his 300 approved this week too. We've just booked he and his son flights to NZ as they are here on tourist visas.

Congrats to all who have had success this week and best wishes to those still waiting


----------



## rufa

chels1234 said:


> My partner had his 300 approved this week too. We've just booked he and his son flights to NZ as they are here on tourist visas.
> 
> Congrats to all who have had success this week and best wishes to those still waiting


Congratulations chels1234!
Madrid has worked hard TO make us happy this week

All the best for you


----------



## gatica

Hello everyone
We sent the application for a PMV in February, and we received an email from Hollie February 9th, medical and police checks sent in April...and after reading all your good news (congratulations!) I cant help thinking I won't have to wait much longer...really hope so because the wait is getting tough 

good luck to all of you!


----------



## Hopeful

Great that they are now churning through them. We waited 2 months and they had no record of the application so had to send all papers again! Now they have them and we have a file number.


----------



## thewalker

Just curious – after submitting the medicals, did you have an interview with the embassy? We have been married for more than two years and have a dependent child, in theory I am entitled to access to a subclass 100 visa; I wonder if someone else in a similar situation has been granted a 309 or 100 visa.

Cheers,


----------



## rufa

thewalker said:


> Just curious - after submitting the medicals, did you have an interview with the embassy? We have been married for more than two years and have a dependent child, in theory I am entitled to access to a subclass 100 visa; I wonder if someone else in a similar situation has been granted a 309 or 100 visa.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi the walker

Technically you have an interview if:
1) the evidence of your relationship provided is dubious according to the case officer.
or
3) if you come form a high risk country

From those applying from Madrid so far none of us where requested to meet for an interview and our visas have already been granted.

So I wouldn´t worry that much about it 

I think you need to be in a relationship for more than 3 years, don´t know if a dependent child changes the circumstances though. 
If you have doubts contact the hotline, they are extremely helpful 

Hope this helps


----------



## thewalker

Thanks Rufa,
very helpful indeed!


----------



## neyo

Hi everybody!
Just wanted to know if you have heard about any activity from Madrid office recently.
Thanks.


----------



## flgdo

neyo said:


> Hi everybody!
> Just wanted to know if you have heard about any activity from Madrid office recently.
> Thanks.


Hi neyo,

In fact yes we had some news!
To start with, whoever is dealing with Carlos will have to wait until next week to hear from him, he's gone on holidays. Secondly, he confirmed last month that because of the GFC, loads of Australian are going back home with non Australian wife / husband and / or kids. Therefore new quotas for migrants that are allocated every 1st of july, are almost reached. They are now announcing 6 months standard waiting period. My visa should normally be granted anytime soon after a 6 months. We'll be leaving Paris the 30th of october!

Hope this helps


----------



## rufa

flgdo said:


> Hi neyo,
> 
> In fact yes we had some news!
> To start with, whoever is dealing with Carlos will have to wait until next week to hear from him, he's gone on holidays. Secondly, he confirmed last month that because of the GFC, loads of Australian are going back home with non Australian wife / husband and / or kids. Therefore new quotas for migrants that are allocated every 1st of july, are almost reached. They are now announcing 6 months standard waiting period. My visa should normally be granted anytime soon after a 6 months. We'll be leaving Paris the 30th of october!
> 
> Hope this helps


Wow! Had no idea that it was getting this complicated 
Hopefully yours will come through any day now fldgo. Have you booked your flights through IOM?

All the best


----------



## flgdo

rufa said:


> Wow! Had no idea that it was getting this complicated
> Hopefully yours will come through any day now fldgo. Have you booked your flights through IOM?
> 
> All the best


Hi Rufa,

Carlos actually confirmed last month he'll grant my visa next week. But for those applying now, it is going to be a very long wait.

My wife's company is paying for our flights, so no IOM. Plus for some personal reasons we wanted to fly with SIA. Lucky us will be flying on a A380.


----------



## rufa

flgdo said:


> Hi Rufa,
> 
> Carlos actually confirmed last month he'll grant my visa next week. But for those applying now, it is going to be a very long wait.
> 
> My wife's company is paying for our flights, so no IOM. Plus for some personal reasons we wanted to fly with SIA. Lucky us will be flying on a A380.


I also tried change my flight for a A380, but wasn't that lucky. Still flying emirates though. they say their quite good. In October I shall see for myself!

Can't wait to get to Oz


----------



## neyo

flgdo said:


> Hi neyo,
> 
> In fact yes we had some news!
> To start with, whoever is dealing with Carlos will have to wait until next week to hear from him, he's gone on holidays. Secondly, he confirmed last month that because of the GFC, loads of Australian are going back home with non Australian wife / husband and / or kids. Therefore new quotas for migrants that are allocated every 1st of july, are almost reached. They are now announcing 6 months standard waiting period. My visa should normally be granted anytime soon after a 6 months. We'll be leaving Paris the 30th of october!
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi flgdo,

Thanks for the update. Up until now, I was confident but now...  
We applied at the beginning of this month for a PMV. We submitted our application as "decision ready" hoping that we would get an answer by October at the latest.

Oh God...


----------



## neyo

rufa said:


> I also tried change my flight for a A380, but wasn't that lucky. Still flying emirates though. they say their quite good. In October I shall see for myself!
> 
> Can't wait to get to Oz


Hi Rufa,

I'm a frequent flyer with Emirates and I am a very very happy customer (from baggage allowance to landing, good food, good movies, tones of space for your legs, caring cabin crew).

You won't regret it!


----------



## rufa

Hummm thats good TO know  

Oh and for the PV visas they tend TO be faster than the other ones. There's a wedding envolved. 

Keep us posted and all the best


----------



## thewalker

flgdo said:


> Hi neyo,
> 
> In fact yes we had some news!
> To start with, whoever is dealing with Carlos will have to wait until next week to hear from him, he's gone on holidays. Secondly, he confirmed last month that because of the GFC, loads of Australian are going back home with non Australian wife / husband and / or kids. Therefore new quotas for migrants that are allocated every 1st of july, are almost reached. They are now announcing 6 months standard waiting period. My visa should normally be granted anytime soon after a 6 months. We'll be leaving Paris the 30th of october!
> 
> Hope this helps


Is there a quota restriction for 309/100 visas?
I think that I read somewhere that this type of visa is not capped.


----------



## Raffy

Hi Guys

Does anyone know whats going on at madrid office?  Hollie used to be our CO and we could always reach her. Our new CO is Carlos, I know he was on vacation but we can't reach him so totally in the dark with what is happening.


----------



## rufa

Raffy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know whats going on at madrid office?  Hollie used to be our CO and we could always reach her. Our new CO is Carlos, I know he was on vacation but we can't reach him so totally in the dark with what is happening.


Hi raffy

Hollie left at the end of June. She was also our case officer át the time. The it was Carlos. He also takes a while TO answer emails so you might want to give them a call instead. Or call the hotline. I do know that they are over the head with aplication and that they where almost reaching their yearly quota, due to the boom of applications .  hope you hear from the soon

How long have you been Waiting

All the best and boa sorte!


----------



## neyo

rufa said:


> Hi raffy
> 
> Hollie left at the end of June. She was also our case officer át the time. The it was Carlos. He also takes a while TO answer emails so you might want to give them a call instead. Or call the hotline. I do know that they are over the head with aplication and that they where almost reaching their yearly quota, due to the boom of applications .  hope you hear from the soon
> 
> How long have you been Waiting
> 
> All the best and boa sorte!


I was told that we are supposed to only call if we haven't had any answer to our email after 2 business days.

Carlos is back from his holiday.

Apparently they are still processing applications from January. And for partner visa the "decisions ready" status doesn't apply.

When I heard all those bad news, I almost fainted.


----------



## Raffy

Ola Rufa

Been waiting for 5 months, applied for a prospective marriage visa.

I made an enquiry on the site and they wrote back saying max time waiting was 9 months.  Didnt this year quotes just come out? That's what I would really like to know, if its finished already and will I have to wait for next batch? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Raffy

neyo said:


> I was told that we are supposed to only call if we haven't had any answer to our email after 2 business days.
> 
> Carlos is back from his holiday.
> 
> Apparently they are still processing applications from January. And for partner visa the "decisions ready" status doesn't apply.
> 
> When I heard all those bad news, I almost fainted.


 That is bad news


----------



## rufa

neyo said:


> I was told that we are supposed to only call if we haven't had any answer to our email after 2 business days.
> 
> Carlos is back from his holiday.
> 
> Apparently they are still processing applications from January. And for partner visa the "decisions ready" status doesn't apply.
> 
> When I heard all those bad news, I almost fainted.


Hi neyo

The arent processing January's application beacuse a few of us who have received our visas in July have already been granted, and we are February applications.. Mine beginning and other mid feb.
Has a friend who lodge his in January( end 30th) and got his visa after us like 3 weeks after and he actually had to call Carlos to find out what was going on. Apparently it was misplaced or something like that... What if he hadn't called?

They tend to stick to the processing times though so do call the hotline or the embassy if you feel it's taking too long.
They are extremely helpful, and one thing I know they have to answer your emails if they don't you can file a complaint. That's what my friend did it's your future and life on hold for them it's just another application unfortunately 

All the best


----------



## rufa

Raffy said:


> Ola Rufa
> 
> Been waiting for 5 months, applied for a prospective marriage visa.
> 
> I made an enquiry on the site and they wrote back saying max time waiting was 9 months.  Didnt this year quotes just come out? That's what I would really like to know, if its finished already and will I have to wait for next batch?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Call them raffy, your time is up already and remember if you have a prospective visa, you need some planing TO do só it's more than natural that you want TO know if it will take long or not. Have you booked you wedding and venue? 
The immi website doesn't say 9 months waiting time, I think!? Unless they changed it recently. The processing times they announce is your guide stick to it 

Se precisares de ajuda private message me


----------



## neyo

rufa said:


> Hi neyo
> 
> The arent processing January's application beacuse a few of us who have received our visas in July have already been granted, and we are February applications.. Mine beginning and other mid feb.
> Has a friend who lodge his in January( end 30th) and got his visa after us like 3 weeks after and he actually had to call Carlos to find out what was going on. Apparently it was misplaced or something like that... What if he hadn't called?
> 
> They tend to stick to the processing times though so do call the hotline or the embassy if you feel it's taking too long.
> They are extremely helpful, and one thing I know they have to answer your emails if they don't you can file a complaint. That's what my friend did it's your future and life on hold for them it's just another application unfortunately
> 
> All the best


January... February... Same 

Thanks for your encouragements rufa!


----------



## rufa

neyo said:


> January... February... Same
> 
> Thanks for your encouragements rufa!


nAHHH  that was 2 months ago mate when they were processing our visas  The normally do it by months the should be doing march by now.

when did you apply?


----------



## neyo

rufa said:


> nAHHH  that was 2 months ago mate when they were processing our visas  The normally do it by months the should be doing march by now.
> 
> when did you apply?


Haha!

I applied beginning of August so the visa won't be granted before February.


----------



## rufa

neyo said:


> Haha!
> 
> I applied beginning of August so the visa won't be granted before February.


hummm you still have some waiting ahead , no worries we´ll be around to suport you guys 

Keep us posted


----------



## Raffy

rufa said:


> Call them raffy, your time is up already and remember if you have a prospective visa, you need some planing TO do só it's more than natural that you want TO know if it will take long or not. Have you booked you wedding and venue?
> The immi website doesn't say 9 months waiting time, I think!? Unless they changed it recently. The processing times they announce is your guide stick to it
> 
> Se precisares de ajuda private message me


Não consigo fazer private message why??

The immi website says 5 months, but the email hollie sent me says 5 to 6 months and now I was told max time waiting could be 9 months so I shouldn't have to wait more than 4 months...


----------



## rufa

Raffy said:


> Não consigo fazer private message why??
> 
> The immi website says 5 months, but the email hollie sent me says 5 to 6 months and now I was told max time waiting could be 9 months so I shouldn't have to wait more than 4 months...


Hi raffy

You have TO have 5 replies to unblock the private message feature  Then you can private message.

Hollie also told us the same thing, as well as that they where processing visas from june/ july (2011). And we had ppl on Madrid thread from December being approved . Besides her messages are all automated... She just copy pasted and rarely answered specific questions .


----------



## Raffy

rufa said:


> Hi raffy
> 
> You have TO have 5 replies to unblock the private message feature  Then you can private message.
> 
> Hollie also told us the same thing, as well as that they where processing visas from june/ july (2011). And we had ppl on Madrid thread from December being approved . Besides her messages are all automated... She just copy pasted and rarely answered specific questions .


I really did think it would be quicker because it's a PMV.


----------



## neyo

Raffy said:


> I really did think it would be quicker because it's a PMV.


So do we


----------



## flgdo

Hi guys,

Just a quick note to let you know my visa (subclass 100) was granted today after 6 months and 4 days! 

We're leaving to Oz in 6 weeks time.

F


----------



## neyo

flgdo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick note to let you know my visa (subclass 100) was granted today after 6 months and 4 days!
> 
> We're leaving to Oz in 6 weeks time.
> 
> F


Congrats!!!!


----------



## rufa

flgdo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick note to let you know my visa (subclass 100) was granted today after 6 months and 4 days!
> 
> We're leaving to Oz in 6 weeks time.
> 
> F


Congratulations fldgo!

Safe trip down under


----------



## thewalker

flgdo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick note to let you know my visa (subclass 100) was granted today after 6 months and 4 days!
> 
> We're leaving to Oz in 6 weeks time.
> 
> F


Congratulations flgdo,
it's always nice to hear good news!


----------



## neyo

Any news anyone?


----------



## thewalker

No news...well I have applied mid June, so I am not expecting anything to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Jesse

Hi all,

Congrats to those who have recently received visas!

My partner's PMV application was received by Madrid on the 27th Aug, 2012, and the processing time we were given in the email was "at least 7-9 months" (at least written in bold!). This seems to be a good bit longer than what other people have posted here... Has anyone else applied recently? Should we really expect to wait that long? Official processing standard on immi website is still 5 months for Low Risk PMV....

Jesse


----------



## Raffy

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that we got our visa granted on the 11 October yupii, so happy!! =)
We were told that it will take longer from now on, 7 to 9 months =(


----------



## neyo

Raffy said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that we got our visa granted on the 11 October yupii, so happy!! =)
> We were told that it will take longer from now on, 7 to 9 months =(


Congrats Raffy!!! When did you apply?!


----------



## Raffy

neyo said:


> Congrats Raffy!!! When did you apply?!


 Thanks!We applied on 6 of april. They want to extend the waiting time, problem is if 6 months was long...


----------



## rufa

Raffy said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that we got our visa granted on the 11 October yupii, so happy!! =)
> We were told that it will take longer from now on, 7 to 9 months =(


Parabéns raffy!

Great news you have time to start preparing the move 
And it is quite stressfull too lol

Neyo your next


----------



## thewalker

Raffy said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share that we got our visa granted on the 11 October yupii, so happy!! =)
> We were told that it will take longer from now on, 7 to 9 months =(


Congratulations Raffy!!!

_"He that can have patience can have what he will"_


----------



## Raffy

rufa said:


> Parabéns raffy!
> 
> Great news you have time to start preparing the move
> And it is quite stressfull too lol
> 
> Neyo your next


Thanks Rufa
Yes lots to do but really happy


----------



## qwerty1

Hi all,
I'm new to this website. My fiancé is french and he's applying to go to Australia on a PMV. We submitted the application on 13 Sep and have just finished all the health checks and biometrics (they should have already arrived at the embassy). We've been advised the waiting time is 7 months! 

Do they normally keep PMV visas within the official timeframe or are they done faster?

Does any one have any tips on how we can speed up this process? 

Cheers, querty1


----------



## thewalker

qwerty1 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this website. My fiancé is french and he's applying to go to Australia on a PMV. We submitted the application on 13 Sep and have just finished all the health checks and biometrics (they should have already arrived at the embassy). We've been advised the waiting time is 7 months!
> 
> Do they normally keep PMV visas within the official timeframe or are they done faster?
> 
> Does any one have any tips on how we can speed up this process?
> 
> Cheers, querty1


Hi, and welcome to the club ;-)
A few people on this forum have been told that the estimated waiting time was 5 to 6 months, and they have got their visa within the 6 month deadline. If they told you 7 months I wouldn't expect anything before that.

I have been planning this decision for years, and now I can't wait a few more months


----------



## Jesse

qwerty1 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this website. My fiancé is french and he's applying to go to Australia on a PMV. We submitted the application on 13 Sep and have just finished all the health checks and biometrics (they should have already arrived at the embassy). We've been advised the waiting time is 7 months!
> 
> Do they normally keep PMV visas within the official timeframe or are they done faster?
> 
> Does any one have any tips on how we can speed up this process?
> 
> Cheers, querty1


Hi querty1,
My French partner and I submitted our application a couple of weeks before you guys and were told 7-9 months... So if you were only told 7, you're already doing better than us! 
I think someone mentioned that they have had a flood of applicants lately and so the waiting time has gone up for this financial year.
Hopefully for both of us and everyone else that's applied recently, this'll be revised down, but I guess we've just gotta make plans assuming it takes as long as they said 
Jesse


----------



## qwerty1

Jesse said:


> Hi querty1,
> My French partner and I submitted our application a couple of weeks before you guys and were told 7-9 months... So if you were only told 7, you're already doing better than us!
> I think someone mentioned that they have had a flood of applicants lately and so the waiting time has gone up for this financial year.
> Hopefully for both of us and everyone else that's applied recently, this'll be revised down, but I guess we've just gotta make plans assuming it takes as long as they said
> Jesse


Hi Jessie, sorry I should have clarified: we were told at least 7 - 9 months as well. I just went with 7 because... well you read what you want to read 

Ok well I'm hoping it gets revised down very quickly! I have to move back to Australia at the beginning of february and so it will be a long time waiting for him to join me.

Qwerty1


----------



## Lisa_N

Hi Jesse, Hi qwerty1

I am also new to this site. 
My partner is australian and I live in Belgium. We have been together for 3 years and 8months..
I applied for a de facto visa at the end of august (madrid embassy).
I was asked to post my medicals and police checks which I did. 
I got a reply from my case officer stating that everything had been received and that processing times are now between 7 and 9 months.. 
This was a real bummer as I thought i would have it within 5 months.. 

Let's just hope for all of us waiting to hear back that the embassy is in a good mood over christmas and decides to grant us all our visa as a christmas present  !!

@qwerty1: my boyfriend heads back to Australia in November so it will be a painful wait if it does take nine months for the visa but lets think positive.. Once we get this we never have to worry about missing our partners again! 
Me and my partner have travelled back and forth over the past 3 years and 8 months and can't wait to finally settle down.

Anyway keep me posted if anybody hears anything new about processing times!


----------



## thewalker

Does anybody know if there is a switchboard number that we call to check the status of our applications? I am trying to contact my case officer directly but it seems difficult to get hold of him; I am not getting answers by email either.


----------



## qwerty1

Hi everyone, I emailed the embassy about when we could expect my partner's visa. My case officer replied:

_I am currently processing your Prospective Marriage subclass 300 visa application. We are finalising applications that were lodged in March and April 2012. As this application was lodged on 13/9/2012, it is likely to be finalised about April 2013_.

Can anyone please explain to me, what does finalisation exactly mean? Does this mean they will make the final decision whether to grant the visa? Or have they already decided and it just means making sure my partner receives it?

Any of the older members who received prospective marriage visas, I would really like to know if from your experience, you received the visa on the date that the embassy told you. My partner needs to give 3 months notice for his work. If we knew that his visa was coming by the end of april, he could give notice in january. But If we wait till april to give notice, he won't be able to make our marriage in June. A really tricky situation!

Sorry thewalker, I don't know a number you can call. Keep emailing I suppose? It took me a few tries to get a response.

Cheers, qwerty1


----------



## rufa

thewalker said:


> Does anybody know if there is a switchboard number that we call to check the status of our applications? I am trying to contact my case officer directly but it seems difficult to get hold of him; I am not getting answers by email either.


Check on the immi web site.
In the search type contacts Europe and you should get a list of all the enquiry lines.
I used the London one often  the give you some information and you can always say that your CO doesn't responde ti your emails.


----------



## qwerty1

rufa said:


> Check on the immi web site.
> In the search type contacts Europe and you should get a list of all the enquiry lines.
> I used the London one often  the give you some information and you can always say that your CO doesn't responde ti your emails.


Hi Rufa, sorry to bother you but I was wondering you could please help me with my earlier post? We've been emailing the embassy and the latest word from them was "_As this application was lodged on 13/9/2012, it is likely to be finalised about April 2013_".

As one of the members who received prospective marriage visas, I would really like to know if from your experience, you received the visa on the date that the embassy told you that it would be finalised. My partner needs to give 3 months notice to quit his work so we need to be certain about the date. The worst thing would be if he told his work in January that he was quitting by April and then he didn't get his visa by that date and spent a few months unemployed in by himself in France...

I'd really appreciate any assistance you can offer.

Cheers,
qwerty1


----------



## rufa

qwerty1 said:


> Hi Rufa, sorry to bother you but I was wondering you could please help me with my earlier post? We've been emailing the embassy and the latest word from them was "_As this application was lodged on 13/9/2012, it is likely to be finalised about April 2013_".
> 
> As one of the members who received prospective marriage visas, I would really like to know if from your experience, you received the visa on the date that the embassy told you that it would be finalised. My partner needs to give 3 months notice to quit his work so we need to be certain about the date. The worst thing would be if he told his work in January that he was quitting by April and then he didn't get his visa by that date and spent a few months unemployed in by himself in France...
> 
> I'd really appreciate any assistance you can offer.
> 
> Cheers,
> qwerty1


Hi querty1

I also had a problem communicating with my case officer. She wouldn´t answer my questions, and every time I asked she sort of copy pasted an automated message that they were processing applications from June /July 2011 (and we we´re in Abril 2012). 
I kind of got worried about the processing times, but quickly realized that they weren´t processing June/July applications but November /December ones. Because some of the ppl on this thread had gotten their visas and they had lodged their application in December. 
They do tend to stick to the processing times they give though. Mine was processed in 5 months and 12 days (so within the 6 months ). And on the same day another 2 members of this thread also received theirs (again within the processing times). I do think that processing times have increased though.
Isn´t their any one else here who has applied a few month before you? like June/ July?
or try doing the calculations (can´t promise that it´s accurate but can help a bit).
In july they were processing Applications from Jan/Feb. August - March/april Setember and October - May /June and so on. See when your time is due and for sure you´ll get it before April.
I suggest you call them closer to the end of the year and explain the situation to them. Don´t email it´s better to call. if you prefer call the hotline and ask them for some info. They won´t give you all the info but they kind of give you some hints 

Contact Us - Telephone Contacts for Europe

Let me know if you need anything eles 

Try to relax otherwise the waiting will kill you. I had to literally find ways to not think of the visa process, because I was getting too anxious and passing it on too my partner. And that´s definitely not what we want. lol

All the best!


----------



## Raffy

I agree with Rufa it's better to call when you reach your 7months (it's 7 months now?) Unfortunatly waiting for visas is no fun. It's a process. We also waited 6 months for our PMV, the range of time they had given us. But it's worth the wait


----------



## rufa

Raffy said:


> I agree with Rufa it's better to call when you reach your 7months (it's 7 months now?) Unfortunatly waiting for visas is no fun. It's a process. We also waited 6 months for our PMV, the range of time they had given us. But it's worth the wait


Tao raffy?

You already in OZ?


----------



## qwerty1

Hi Rufa and Raffy,
Thanks so much for advice. much appreciated. Its good to hear from someone who has gone through it all before. We submitted it in Sep, so its only been 2 months (which is early I know) but we just have so many things to organise. 

I’ll call them before Christmas. Thanks again. 

Cheers,
qwerty1


----------



## Krivan

Hi everyone,
Did anyone who applied in April or May get their visa approved already? Things seem to be slowing down in Madrid...


----------



## KrystHell

Hi all,

havent been on here for a while but then again I was taking care of my now husband who had a motorbike accident a few months ago.
I'm getting my partner visa application ready at this stage.
Good to see a few more have had their visa granted.

I can see it's getting a bit longer to get responses from immigration.

I truly wish for all of you waiting that you'll be next. I just know too well how horrible it is to be away from a loved on.

One piece of advice: the COs are human beings too. I got to experience that a few months ago. If you have any concerns, if anything happens to your partner or his family while you're away, please let them know.
They might not be able to do anything but it's worth the shot.

Good luck guys and keep positive. It all gets better


----------



## ausandport

I was wondering someone could answer or give an opinion. When you submitted your partner visa to the Madrid office did you send out your medicals or did you wait for permission?


----------



## KrystHell

ausandport said:


> I was wondering someone could answer or give an opinion. When you submitted your partner visa to the Madrid office did you send out your medicals or did you wait for permission?


I had everything included in my application. It made it easier as it was pretty much a decision ready application.

Don't get overly excited though as it doesn't necessarily make it all happen within days, but you'll find that once the file has been sent you really don't want to be told you need to provide yet some more info!


----------



## thyoh

Application sent to Madrid on 18th of december...waiting for them to request my medical checks...........


----------



## csoa

Hi guys
I am newbie here and I wish I had known about this site before we had posted off our Partner offshore visa app today to the Madrid office today. 
I thought I would feel such a relief in sending it off after months of compiling when in fact the waiting part now is having me riddled with nerves :/ and by my understanding just by going through the posts here the waiting times have now jumped from 4 months to at least 7 months?


----------



## Krivan

Hi everyone, just to let you know I 've got my partner visa granted this week after a very long and very distressing 9.5 months wait (I had applied on the 12th of April) 
Good luck to all of you who are waiting for a reply from Madrid


----------



## rufa

Krivan said:


> Hi everyone, just to let you know I 've got my partner visa granted this week after a very long and very distressing 9.5 months wait (I had applied on the 12th of April)
> Good luck to all of you who are waiting for a reply from Madrid


Wow ! 9.5 months is a long time.

Good luck on your new adventure down under


----------



## Krivan

Thanks! It is very long indeed... 
But my case wasn't as straightforward as some other cases might be (http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/12282-partner-visa-now-whv-first.html). 
However while we were discussing with madrid, they explained that currently no visa are approved in less than 7-9 months except if the applicant has got compelling circumstances.


----------



## sunnysmile

Krivan said:


> no visa are approved in less than 7-9 months


They think we don't read Australia forum timelines, obviously.


----------



## Sweet Style

Hi everyone, 

Applied for the partner visa in Sept 2012 offshore from France - was granted on the 14 Feb 2013. Was already in Australia on a tourist visa. So roughly 6 months later.
Application with children DO receive priority but also I had to put a bit of pressure too ( quoting the immigration opposition leader Scott Morrison - worked a treat!) They are a bunch of corrupted, let me tell you!
Plus, that guy Carlos is an absolute D****! ( please excuse my language)

Anyway all the best to you guys and DO NOT hesitate to insist on contacting them, be pushy etc...at the end of the day you are a CUSTOMER. The money you paid for your visa application is mostly administration fee, so you have the right to expect a high level of customer service. 

For an organisation that claim "people our business"....


----------



## csoa

Sweet Style said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Applied for the partner visa in Sept 2012 offshore from France - was granted on the 14 Feb 2013. Was already in Australia on a tourist visa. So roughly 6 months later.
> Application with children DO receive priority but also I had to put a bit of pressure too ( quoting the immigration opposition leader Scott Morrison - worked a treat!) They are a bunch of corrupted, let me tell you!
> Plus, that guy Carlos is an absolute D****! ( please excuse my language)
> 
> Anyway all the best to you guys and DO NOT hesitate to insist on contacting them, be pushy etc...at the end of the day you are a CUSTOMER. The money you paid for your visa application is mostly administration fee, so you have the right to expect a high level of customer service.
> 
> For an organisation that claim "people our business"....


Congratulations! I too applied from France but only last month. So early days to get pushy but if I have to I will since we've invested so much money into this..not that it matters to them coz we're just another case but id like to think they have a little bit of empathy as we've all somewhat put our lives on hold while we wait for a decision.


----------



## Aussieportuguese

*Same-sex Partner visa application through Madrid*

My (same-sex) partner submitted his visa application with me as his sponsor on Dec 28 to beat the visa price hike! He came to Australia to meet my family in November and we had a civil partnership registered.

Got a letter from Madrid acknowledging receipt of a valid application a few weeks later, along with an attachment that indicated current processing times are 7-9 months! Even though the service standard for offshore processing is still 5 months (on the departments website) for low risk category visas.......

We wrote to the embassy after a month wanting to attach an additional letter from my employer stating they legally recognize our relationship and got a curt reply back from the locally engaged staff member warnings to include the reference number etc when liaising with the embassy. Still no case officer assigned, included the police check with the application.

We are tempted to just go and get my partners medical checks done this next month and post them in after reading comments on this forum. We are hoping my partner can be settled in Australia and in a job before the Australian election (Sept), when jobs will be harder to come by if there's a change of government.

Would be great to hear from other same-sex couples who've had their partner visa processed through Madrid.


----------



## Jesse

Hi all,

We had our Prospective Marriage visa granted last week  - we applied at the end of August last year, so it was just under 7 months wait (we were told 7-9 months, pretty accurate). We were planning on sending an email at the 7 month mark but didn't even have to!

Good luck to everyone still waiting. From the sound of things the Madrid Embassy is a bit faster than some others - my hairdresser's son and his Bosnian (I think) girlfriend have passed the 9 month mark without any word :S Apparently they were told by someone that older applicants are processed slightly more quickly (they are in early 20s). Who knows.

Jesse


----------



## sunnysmile

Jesse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We had our Prospective Marriage visa granted last week  - we applied at the end of August last year, so it was just under 7 months wait (we were told 7-9 months, pretty accurate). We were planning on sending an email at the 7 month mark but didn't even have to!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting. From the sound of things the Madrid Embassy is a bit faster than some others - my hairdresser's son and his Bosnian (I think) girlfriend have passed the 9 month mark without any word :S Apparently they were told by someone that older applicants are processed slightly more quickly (they are in early 20s). Who knows.
> 
> Jesse


I am one of those "older" applicants (in late 30s) and I passed 9 months mark just like them.


----------



## nadam

Jesse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We had our Prospective Marriage visa granted last week  - we applied at the end of August last year, so it was just under 7 months wait (we were told 7-9 months, pretty accurate). We were planning on sending an email at the 7 month mark but didn't even have to!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting. From the sound of things the Madrid Embassy is a bit faster than some others - *my hairdresser's son and his Bosnian (I think) girlfriend have passed the 9 month mark without any word :S Apparently they were told by someone that older applicants are processed slightly more quickly (they are in early 20s). Who knows.*
> 
> Jesse


Small world ... I believe you're referring to me in that last sentence!

Anyway, congratulations, my parents told me about a client of theirs who was going through similar process as us -- so it's great to hear you've had some good news.

Here, for us, it's been 10-and-a-half months and, still, we've heard absolutely nothing.

So much for that '7-9 months for uncomplicated case(s)' line they dragged out to us at the start. Can't believe I hung my hopes on that.

Oh well -- the state of limbo continues!


----------



## sunnysmile

Hi, nadam. Nice to see you again. I reached 10 months, too. Interesting and strange things happen to those who lodge their applications to Vienna office, don't you think?


----------



## Aussieportuguese

Hi all, we received notification Notification of the grant of a PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF) PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309) visa on 7 May 2013. We lodged the application offshore through the Madrid Embassy on 28 December 2012 (just under 5 months). My partner is Portuguese we are a same sex couple and had prepared a detailed history with Facebook records, photos, letters, holiday itineraries, bank statements etc. I really found Carlos and the others to be quite responsive to our questions. We were always very polite in our email exchanges and only messaged them to confirm receipt of the medical records and police check (sent by registered mail). 

I am the Australian partner and I wrote a letter to the immigration Minister and copied in my local (Labor) Member of Parliament asking why the processing times in the letter were different to the website and asked the Minister to respond. My local Member replied and thanked me for copying her in, and only a few weeks later we got advice that the visa was granted. I'm not sure if the two events are linked, but I can only say that if you treat the staff with respect, it gets your much further than being rude to them. They're all struggling with increased workload to process the applications. I acknowledge my partner and I are now part of the 'lucky ones' who got the visa fast, we were advised it would be 7-9 months minimum in December.


----------



## Aussieportuguese

309 sponsored partner visa granted 7 May 2013. Just under 5 months - letter received from Madrid stated 7-9 months. Partner is from Portugal.


----------



## Lina_oz

Hi All,

Has anyone got their PMV visa granted yet - application date January 2013, Madrid Office?

Cheers,
Lina


----------



## playmobil

My partner is French and living in Portugal while I am back in Australia now. Our PMV application was lodged 18 February 2013 to Madrid and we are still waiting. 

Do you think we would have been contacted now if there was further information required? We have completed additional Form 80, medicals, police clearance when requested in April. 

It is really tough each day, waiting to see if we have any news. Also it is sad not to be able to make any wedding plans yet! I pray each day for some news!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I do think you would have been contacted by now if they needed anything else. For what it's worth, from Lina's timeline above you, it looks like she waited almost exactly six months - and it's coming up on six months for you. Fingers crossed that means you'll get your visa soon!


----------



## rajurengith

CollegeGirl said:


> I do think you would have been contacted by now if they needed anything else. For what it's worth, from Lina's timeline above you, it looks like she waited almost exactly six months - and it's coming up on six months for you. Fingers crossed that means you'll get your visa soon!


Hi
I am an Australian pr. I need to apply the visa for my partner and one year kid.Which visa can apply to tale them.please help me.


----------



## CollegeGirl

rajurengith said:


> Hi
> I am an Australian pr. I need to apply the visa for my partner and one year kid.Which visa can apply to tale them.please help me.


Rajurengith-

This thread should help you figure it out.


----------



## rajurengith

CollegeGirl said:


> Rajurengith-
> 
> This thread should help you figure it out.


Thank you very much college girl..


----------



## aussiemama

*letter to immigration minister*



Aussieportuguese said:


> Hi all, we received notification Notification of the grant of a PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF) PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309) visa on 7 May 2013. We lodged the application offshore through the Madrid Embassy on 28 December 2012 (just under 5 months). My partner is Portuguese we are a same sex couple and had prepared a detailed history with Facebook records, photos, letters, holiday itineraries, bank statements etc. I really found Carlos and the others to be quite responsive to our questions. We were always very polite in our email exchanges and only messaged them to confirm receipt of the medical records and police check (sent by registered mail).
> 
> I am the Australian partner and I wrote a letter to the immigration Minister and copied in my local (Labor) Member of Parliament asking why the processing times in the letter were different to the website and asked the Minister to respond. My local Member replied and thanked me for copying her in, and only a few weeks later we got advice that the visa was granted. I'm not sure if the two events are linked, but I can only say that if you treat the staff with respect, it gets your much further than being rude to them. They're all struggling with increased workload to process the applications. I acknowledge my partner and I are now part of the 'lucky ones' who got the visa fast, we were advised it would be 7-9 months minimum in December.


hi did you write to immigration minister in australia or madrid? and copied in my local what do you mean? 
(labor) member of parliament in australia?
this would be helpful for me as im 7 months pregnant and need to get home with my fiance before baby arrives.


----------



## Australianbloke

*Visa Granted*

Just got our 100 offshore permanent partner visa (long relationship with 1 child) We are so happy! I e-mailed them after the 5 months standard waiting period and I got an e-mail from Carlos. This visa was also processed in Berlin (our case officer was in Berlin)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## wookie2533

Hi just wondering how everyone else is going with their applications in madrid?

We applied originally for the PMV but speaking to the embassy they suggested we may have strong enough evidence to go for the defacto so went with that. They received our application on the 3rd of jan 2014 

good luck to everyone


----------



## ausandport

From other people that have posted about Madrid it seems that the waiting times are around 5 - 6 months.

Anasmeyer got her visa approved this month, she applied in August 2013.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/55441-visa-granted-madrid-embassy.html

There is also KNJV who applied in July 2013 and got approved in Jan 2014 - 6 months waiting time.

http://www.australiaforum.com/immig...-knjvs-family-spouse-application-updates.html

Hope this helps and good luck with everything.


----------



## ausandport

Just got our 309 partner visa approved 

*Visa:* Subclass 309, Partner
*Nationality:* Portuguese 
*Applied:* Offshore, Madrid
*Application Date:* 1.11.2013
*Police Checks:* Submitted with Application
*Medicals:* Completed 14.11.2013
*Visa Granted:* 29.4.2014

The only communication made with the case officer, was the request of medicals and the final decision. 
No interview or any further request. After waiting patiently and wondering, we can finally breath of relief.
I wish all the best of luck.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both. Thanks for sharing your dates and other details about CO contact. Enjoy you life in Oz.


----------



## wookie2533

Congrats guys! Based on that hopefully we will be done in 2 months as we applied on the 3rd of jan 2014 for the 309 visa


----------



## Rosey

Hi, just came across this forum. 
Any more updates for those of you who applied in January 2014? 
My fiance applied for his visa 28 January and we are still waiting for a response. Our CO has been in contact once on the 6th May requesting Form80 to continue processing his visa application. No further contact since then. 
From what i can see, i'm hoping we will get the ok in the next month or so. I just found out that i am pregnant too so i need him here with me as soon as possible.

*Visa:* Subclass 300, Prospective Marriage
*Nationality:* Moroccan 
*Applied:* Offshore, Madrid
*Application Date:* 28 January 2014
*Police Checks:* Submitted with application
*Medicals:* Submitted with application
*Visa Granted:* Processing


----------



## wookie2533

Hi rosey

We still havent heard anything (3rd of jan) we reckon we should at the start of july  we didn't have a form 80 so dont know if that will change it but good luck!


----------



## Rosey

wookie2533 said:


> Hi rosey
> 
> We still havent heard anything (3rd of jan) we reckon we should at the start of july  we didn't have a form 80 so dont know if that will change it but good luck!


Thanks  Hopefully we here something soon. Goodluck to you too!


----------



## wookie2533

Hi has anyone heard anything Recently?


----------



## Rosey

Nothing yet  Hoping willl hear something in the next few weeks...


----------



## hilaria29

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. My husband applied for a partner visa (309) in September last year nad has done the medical exams, etc but we haven't heard from our case officer for 3 months now.

We're getting pretty worried cause they said that the processing time would be from 7 to 9 months and 9 months have gone and no update....

Anything worth knowing from your experience to get some information from the Madrid Embassy?


----------



## wookie2533

hilaria29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. My husband applied for a partner visa (309) in September last year nad has done the medical exams, etc but we haven't heard from our case officer for 3 months now.
> 
> We're getting pretty worried cause they said that the processing time would be from 7 to 9 months and 9 months have gone and no update....
> 
> Anything worth knowing from your experience to get some information from the Madrid Embassy?


Hi hilaria,

Welcome to the forums. We haven't heard anything Recently. Can you tell us more about your Application? Did it take you a bit to put your police check and medical test In? Hopefully won't be to much longer for you please keep us updated


----------



## hilaria29

wookie2533 said:


> Hi hilaria,
> 
> Welcome to the forums. We haven't heard anything Recently. Can you tell us more about your Application? Did it take you a bit to put your police check and medical test In? Hopefully won't be to much longer for you please keep us updated


Hi Wookie,

The police check was sent at the same time as the actual application and the medical exams were done on the 18th of February.

We then received an email from our CO informing us that he had received the exams and everything was ok and he also asked for more proof of our relationship, we gave him everything we could but unfortunately we don't have much to prove it cause we don't have any joint bank account or anything like that. We explained our situation to him and after that we haven't heard a word from him.

We have sent another email to our CO informing him that I am now expecting a baby but still no word...


----------



## wookie2533

hilaria29 said:


> Hi Wookie,
> 
> The police check was sent at the same time as the actual application and the medical exams were done on the 18th of February.
> 
> We then received an email from our CO informing us that he had received the exams and everything was ok and he also asked for more proof of our relationship, we gave him everything we could but unfortunately we don't have much to prove it cause we don't have any joint bank account or anything like that. We explained our situation to him and after that we haven't heard a word from him.
> 
> We have sent another email to our CO informing him that I am now expecting a baby but still no word...


It may be slightly delayed because of when the medical test was completed I assume that they can only put the application in the queue once the test is done? I dont really know so dont quote me on it. We haven't heard anything since all our documents and med test etc was handed in and we are hoping that it is good news. The fact they asked for more documentation and didnt reject based off that I think is a good sign. Just sit tight and hopefully we all get good news soon  it is a tough wait


----------



## hilaria29

Hi, 
I just received an email from my CO asking for more proof of our relationship like wedding photos, etc but unfortunately we don't have any more proof. 

I'm even more worried now. I really hope that they approve the visa....


----------



## Mish

hilaria29 said:


> Hi,
> I just received an email from my CO asking for more proof of our relationship like wedding photos, etc but unfortunately we don't have any more proof.
> 
> I'm even more worried now. I really hope that they approve the visa....


You don't have wedding photos?

Looks like your co needs more info to convince them. Have you got anything like sending money to each other, wills or super beneficiary? More phone conversations etc?


----------



## hilaria29

Unfortunately we don't have any wedding photos. We did give him other photos from the time we started dating until now... But we don't have joint bank accounts or anything like that either. We do have a lot of phone, facebook, skype and gtalk conversations but they said they didn't want that....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh man.  That's really not good. Usually if they ask for additional relationship evidence, it means they're not yet convinced your relationship legitimately qualifies for a visa, and if you can't provide it, there's a good chance it WILL be denied.  You can't find ANYTHING else to provide to them? It's really uncommon to not have ANY wedding photos, so I can see why they would think that's strange. Records of staying in touch is important if you've been separated, but they can't be the majority of your evidence. You didn't provide ANY financial evidence? That's one of the four categories of evidence they ask for... not having anything at all would definitely be a problem.


----------



## Mish

hilaria29 said:


> Unfortunately we don't have any wedding photos. We did give him other photos from the time we started dating until now... But we don't have joint bank accounts or anything like that either. We do have a lot of phone, facebook, skype and gtalk conversations but they said they didn't want that....


How come no wedding photos? Religious reasons? Do you have wills and super?

What else has the co asked for?


----------



## hilaria29

We did give them proof of living together. In regards to our wedding, we just got married 1 month before I came to Australia (but we had been living together for about 5 years) and it was only me, my husband and the JP.

No financial proof because each one of us has their own account and I was the only one working so everything is in my name (bills, mortgage, etc)

We were able to give them some proof of living together cause his mail was going to our house.

I'm really getting worried but I don't know what else we can give them to prove our relationship....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Even if each of you have your own account and everything is in your name, surely if he has his own account, at least SOME of his purchases must have been for you/the household? Did you not provide both of your bank statements? You could highlight expenses both of you had for the household - groceries, expenses when you go out, gifts you bought each other, etc. etc. Did he transfer money to your account to help pay for things? If you've been living together for five years, there's no way you shouldn't have adequate financial proof even if you both have your own accounts.


----------



## hilaria29

Yeah, he did pay for a lot of household stuff, etc... I'm going to try to get his bank statement so we can use that as proof.

Hopefully we still have time for that.

Thank-you for the advice


----------



## Duszek

In my case I'm being obsessed about gathering evidences. I probably became paranoiac cos of this visa application. Which I assume is not good at all. But seriously I can find a receipt from restaurant in my wallet and the first thought that comes to my mind is "oh that could be another evidence" instead of just throwing it away as a normal person. We didn't upload any receipts of gifts, grocery, household expenses other than our rent and internet bill because it would be too much imo. We have heaps of photos with friends, family, our relatives weddings, tickets for concerts, photos from holiday, bank statement of our joint bank account where we put our savings, tickets for flights, NIOM, 2x form 888, contract for our house, internet bill. Do you think I should add something more? 

Oh and I'm applying for PMV.


----------



## cmcavl

My partner and I submitted our PMV together on 24 April of 2014. I know maybe it is a bit too soon but is it really normal that after 2.5 months we did not get any response from the department or assigned a CO? He once called Madrid 4 weeks after we submitted it and they said it took around 6-8 weeks to be assigned a CO. He spoke with someone not in the same department, so they couldn't help much, but said everything was in order at that time. 

The hardest part is the waiting and not knowing what is happening. I know we are just in the queue, but can anyone share their experience with this situation


----------



## Duszek

I applied online for PMV on 18th of March 2014. Not in Madrid though, my visa application goes through London. But anyway my CO was assigned on 29th of April 2014 so just over a month. It seems like people usually wait around 4-8 weeks for their CO in some cases probably a bit longer. I think you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Duszek - you and your partner live together? Has it been for a year or longer? Just asking, as that is a lot of evidence for a PMV... that looks like adequate evidence for a partner visa to me IF it spans a year or more.


----------



## Duszek

CollegeGirl, Yes we are living together since April 2013 in UK. When we applied for visa it was 11 months of living together and to be honest we were always thinking that PMV is the best option for us because we were planning to get marriage anyway. I've read someone post (I don't remember who) that CO offered changing their PMV application to Partner visa. If my CO will ask me, we probably would change it so we can plan our wedding without time-frames.


----------



## Rosey

Hi all thought I would give an update as it lools like there are a few people waiting on responses. It has now passed the 5 month mark for my fiance and i so I decided to email our CO to see if she can give me a more date specific time frame instead of just 7-9 months. CO advised I can expect my fiances visa to be finalised end August/September. Seems like they are sticking to guidelines. Not long now 

*Visa*:*Subclass 300, Prospective Marriage
*Nationality*:*Moroccan*
*Applied*:*Offshore, Madrid
*Application Date*:*28 January 2014
*Police Checks*:*Submitted with application
*Medicals*:*Submitted with application
*Visa Granted*:*Processing


----------



## wookie2533

Duszek said:


> CollegeGirl, Yes we are living together since April 2013 in UK. When we applied for visa it was 11 months of living together and to be honest we were always thinking that PMV is the best option for us because we were planning to get marriage anyway. I've read someone post (I don't remember who) that CO offered changing their PMV application to Partner visa. If my CO will ask me, we probably would change it so we can plan our wedding without time-frames.


That was us, our CO contacted us the like the day after our application asking which one we were actually applying for (the email showing that we had applied for a visa actually stated partner visa) ended up talking to him on the phone about it and decided to change it. hope it doesn't come to bite us in the arse later but I think it should be fine.


----------



## wookie2533

Rosey said:


> Hi all thought I would give an update as it lools like there are a few people waiting on responses. It has now passed the 5 month mark for my fiance and i so I decided to email our CO to see if she can give me a more date specific time frame instead of just 7-9 months. CO advised I can expect my fiances visa to be finalised end August/September. Seems like they are sticking to guidelines. Not long now


Thats good we applied for our 309 visa on the 3rd of jan so hopefully is soon. Your CO isn't CA by any chance?


----------



## Duszek

wookie2533 said:


> That was us, our CO contacted us the like the day after our application asking which one we were actually applying for (the email showing that we had applied for a visa actually stated partner visa) ended up talking to him on the phone about it and decided to change it. hope it doesn't come to bite us in the arse later but I think it should be fine.


Oh right! Did you applied online or paper? We applied online and almost 4 months passed already from when we lodged our application. My CO is VF I didn't see anyone that mention her. Is there anyone else that has the same CO?


----------



## rose mary

Hi everybody 
I have one question to ask if any1 can answer me I would be appreciated .
I lodged onshore partner visa in December last year . I am in bringing visa E with fully permission to work because my student visa got cancel .i can't travel oversea . 
I really miss my parents . When can I travel to oversea ?. I go n ask s1 at immigration , he said they don't know because he is not a person who process my visa .i have been here for 3years now n never c my parents even my husband never c my family too.

How long I have to wait ? Do I have to wait one year or two years ?
Thx u in advance for ur answer .


----------



## wookie2533

Duszek said:


> Oh right! Did you applied online or paper? We applied online and almost 4 months passed already from when we lodged our application. My CO is VF I didn't see anyone that mention her. Is there anyone else that has the same CO?


We applied paper as at it was when we applied that they just brought out the online option and only heard about it afterwards. I am sure I read some post that you said you went through London? We went through madrid so will have different CO's


----------



## Duszek

yeah i just realized that thread is about Madrid. Silly me, for some reason when I got email there are new replies I thought it was about different thread. Oh well, I need to read more carefully


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm sorry, rose mary, I wish I had better news for you. That's why we really recommend on this forum that people applying for partner visas NOT stop studying and get their student visa cancelled - you end up with a Bridging Visa E that does NOT allow you travel under any circumstances. You won't be able to travel outside Australia until after your partner visa is granted. Typical waiting times for that are 12-15 months right now, but could be longer if you're from an especially high-risk country. 

By the way, technically you can leave the country whenever you want - it's the coming back IN to Australia that's the problem. If you leave while on a Bridging Visa E, you'll wind up with a three-year ban and won't be allowed back into Australia, which means you likely won't be able to get back into the country and get your partner visa granted. So your partner visa would be nullified and you'd have to start all over and apply offshore.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, rose mary, this thread is for people who have applied offshore through the Madrid embassy. Just letting you know as the folks here may not have as much advice about applying onshore since they didn't do that.


----------



## Rosey

wookie2533 said:


> Thats good we applied for our 309 visa on the 3rd of jan so hopefully is soon. Your CO isn't CA by any chance?


My CO is RC


----------



## rose mary

Thx a lot CollegeGirl.


----------



## Rosey

Anyone had any news lately?


----------



## wookie2533

Nope looking more like the time frame will be 7-9 months. My partner has to go back to spain on sunday week don't know when I will next see her. Don't know how people manage to do it for such long times


----------



## Rosey

Me and my fiance just had our 3 year anniversary. It's hard but we'll get there!


----------



## hilaria29

*News anyone?*

Has anyone had any news? It'll be a year in the begin of September and I still haven't got the visa approved....


----------



## wookie2533

no we haven't heard anything at all. but wow a year is alot long time i hope you guys are going ok. Was there anything special about your application? was it just for the partner visa? did you have any thing that might of been a bit out of the norm?


----------



## Rosey

We were advised 7-9months and on the 28th August we would have hit our 7 month mark. They are no longer sending us those generic emails and nothing date specific but they advised me last week that they will notify us as soon as the visa is ready to be issued. No official letter but seems as though we have been given the green light and just waiting in line to be issued. 

Looks like they are trying to stick to the time line so shouldn't be long now.


----------



## wookie2533

Ok I retract my previous message!

We just got our 309 visa granted a couple of hours ago

Rosey you should be soon as you are a month after us we were about 7.5 months 

quick timeline for anyone later reading

application received by madrid embassy on the 3rd of january 2014
2/3 police checks handed in with application
other police check and medicals done within a few weeks
CO was assigned straight away (we originally applied for 300 visa but they contaced us straight away as evidence suggested it was 309 visa and wanted to see if we made a mistake, based off their "suggestions" we changed to 309)
didn't hear anything till visa was granted on 21st of august 2014

been living together for over 12 months but just shy of 12 months of proof of same address (lease) when we applied but had held a joint bank account that we both mainly used for more than 12 months. apparently this is a big piece of evidence so if looking at partner visa please sort one out even if you don't use it too much or is a hassle to set up do it and it makes your case alot stronger

good luck for everyone else. trust me it went quicker than expected


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



wookie2533 said:


> Ok I retract my previous message!
> 
> We just got our 309 visa granted a couple of hours ago
> 
> Rosey you should be soon as you are a month after us we were about 7.5 months
> 
> quick timeline for anyone later reading
> 
> application received by madrid embassy on the 3rd of january 2014
> 2/3 police checks handed in with application
> other police check and medicals done within a few weeks
> CO was assigned straight away (we originally applied for 300 visa but they contaced us straight away as evidence suggested it was 309 visa and wanted to see if we made a mistake, based off their "suggestions" we changed to 309)
> didn't hear anything till visa was granted on 21st of august 2014
> 
> been living together for over 12 months but just shy of 12 months of proof of same address (lease) when we applied but had held a joint bank account that we both mainly used for more than 12 months. apparently this is a big piece of evidence so if looking at partner visa please sort one out even if you don't use it too much or is a hassle to set up do it and it makes your case alot stronger
> 
> good luck for everyone else. trust me it went quicker than expected


*Many Congratulations!!!!  
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for sharing the good news with us 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Rosey

wookie2533 said:


> ok i retract my previous message!
> 
> We just got our 309 visa granted a couple of hours ago
> 
> rosey you should be soon as you are a month after us we were about 7.5 months
> 
> quick timeline for anyone later reading
> 
> application received by madrid embassy on the 3rd of january 2014
> 2/3 police checks handed in with application
> other police check and medicals done within a few weeks
> co was assigned straight away (we originally applied for 300 visa but they contaced us straight away as evidence suggested it was 309 visa and wanted to see if we made a mistake, based off their "suggestions" we changed to 309)
> didn't hear anything till visa was granted on 21st of august 2014
> 
> been living together for over 12 months but just shy of 12 months of proof of same address (lease) when we applied but had held a joint bank account that we both mainly used for more than 12 months. Apparently this is a big piece of evidence so if looking at partner visa please sort one out even if you don't use it too much or is a hassle to set up do it and it makes your case alot stronger
> 
> good luck for everyone else. Trust me it went quicker than expected


that's fantastic congratulations and all the best for the future


----------



## mamaus

hilaria29 said:


> Has anyone had any news? It'll be a year in the begin of September and I still haven't got the visa approved....


there is a 12 to 14 month wait on partner visas in madrid, hang in there im sure you havent long to go!


----------



## EDT

Hi I'm new here and glad came across this forum today . 

applied for partner visa 309 for my hubby early June 2014. medicals and finger prints done two weeks after we applied. since we have lodged our application we have not heard anything from the Embassy , we don't even know if we have a case officer . has anyone applied early June this year? if yes , have u heard anything at all


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Has anyone had any news? It'll be a year in the begin of September and I still haven't got the visa approved....


you can actually contact Immigration Ombudsman to discuss this matter. 1 year is too much and you have the right to know what's going on. if there is any issue they should discuss it with you instead of keeping you in the dark.


----------



## CollegeGirl

EDT said:


> you can actually contact Immigration Ombudsman to discuss this matter. 1 year is too much and you have the right to know what's going on. if there is any issue they should discuss it with you instead of keeping you in the dark.


Unfortunately all they'll tell you is "it'll take as long as it takes." While DIBP has processing time standards they (claim they) try to work toward, the reality is there is no law or policy that dictates a maximum amount of time they can take with an application. Processing times have gone up exponentially in the past two years. Even low-risk countries now regularly take over a year to process a partner visa application (UK now states 10-14 months; US is 12-15 months). If Madrid is typically taking 12-14 now, as a previous poster stated, that wouldn't at all surprise me as it's completely in line with other embassies.

You do of course have the right to send them an email inquiring about the status of your application, but many COs just get annoyed by this (imagine how many they must get on a daily basis) and will just tell you "it's still being processed."


----------



## mamaus

they told us we shall hear from a CO in three months so you should be hearing something soon if not there is a email address you can contact. i will find the email and note it here in about a hour.


----------



## mamaus

Australian Immigration Enquiry form for Europe to say you havent been assigned to a CO but wait another month but up to you.


----------



## wookie2533

mamaus said:


> there is a 12 to 14 month wait on partner visas in madrid, hang in there im sure you havent long to go!


Where did you hear that mamaus? As i said in my post a couple of days ago we just got our 309 partner visa granted and we applied start of the year so 7.5 months for us. We were told during the waiting time that it was 7-9 months processing so unless this has sharply increased just recently then I don't think it is 12-14 months? Don't want to get peoples hopes up but also don't want to deflate people


----------



## EDT

wookie2533 said:


> Where did you hear that mamaus? As i said in my post a couple of days ago we just got our 309 partner visa granted and we applied start of the year so 7.5 months for us. We were told during the waiting time that it was 7-9 months processing so unless this has sharply increased just recently then I don't think it is 12-14 months? Don't want to get peoples hopes up but also don't want to deflate people


Would love to hear where she got the fact from .


----------



## mamaus

Was told to us when handed in our partner visa


----------



## CollegeGirl

Keep in mind that wait times have just increased exponentially in other low-risk embassies recently as well (I may have said this already on this thread... apologies if I did). Anyway, the UK just went from 8-9 months to 10-14, and the US from 8-9 to 12 to 15. It wouldn't surprise me if other embassies were also going up by that much, unfortunately.


----------



## Rosey

VISA GRANTED! Just 1 day under 7months  

Application submitted and received 28 January, visa granted 27 August.

Good luck to everyone else. Lools like Madrid are doing well sticking to their processing timeline standards.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Rosey said:


> VISA GRANTED! Just 1 day under 7months
> 
> Application submitted and received 28 January, visa granted 27 August.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. Lools like Madrid are doing well sticking to their processing timeline standards.


*Many Congratulations Rosey!!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life with your partner in Australia. 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight 
Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## EDT

Rosey said:


> VISA GRANTED! Just 1 day under 7months
> 
> Application submitted and received 28 January, visa granted 27 August.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. Lools like Madrid are doing well sticking to their processing timeline standards.


So happy for your. My partner submitted his paper 5 June 2014 in Madrid and we are hoping for a december outcome . Where you asked for additional info , did you have an interview during the processing time? Or did your CO communicate with you at all. 
At least your VISA GRANT is giving hope to some of us. Good Luck in Australia


----------



## Rosey

EDT said:


> So happy for your. My partner submitted his paper 5 June 2014 in Madrid and we are hoping for a december outcome . Where you asked for additional info , did you have an interview during the processing time? Or did your CO communicate with you at all.
> At least your VISA GRANT is giving hope to some of us. Good Luck in Australia


Thank you 

So my partner he is originally Morrocan but has been living in Barcelona. We submitted his visa application with every document required by immigration, including health and police checks from both his country of origin and spain and enough evidence of our relationship. We wanted to make sure we gave everything and more so they wouldnt have to come back chasing him for more information. The only additional document they requested was Form80 (Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment) He was not contacted to come in for an interview either. You could say it was basically decision ready so was just a matter of waiting.

Didnt find out who our case officer was until about a month or 2 later. I was in contact with the CO every now and then but as everyone says do not hassle them too much as they do get quite annoyed and the response will just be a generic email. Better to leave them be to do their job so they can get through the workload quicker.

3 years of having a long distance relationship. I will be heading over to barcelona to get him and will be returning home here, with him finally by my side this time around. Happy days!

Good luck with your application. The wait is hard but definitely worth the wait


----------



## EDT

Has anyone dealt with Madrid recently beside Rosey's grant . finally found out who's my case officer today . I was only told the last name by the contact centre . they refused to give me his first name . Mine last name starts with A.

Has anyone got him ?


----------



## wookie2533

Yeah we had him also. Was very efficient. We got ours granted a few weeks before rosey as I said in one of my previous posts we were start of jan so expect about 7-8 months as a minimum for a standard processing time  stay strong


----------



## EDT

wookie2533 said:


> Yeah we had him also. Was very efficient. We got ours granted a few weeks before rosey as I said in one of my previous posts we were start of jan so expect about 7-8 months as a minimum for a standard processing time  stay strong


How's the dude like? Easy or one of those one that wanna give u though time. Did he communicate at all with u during the process? I only found out about him through the contact center. Haven't heard from him since we applied


----------



## wookie2533

EDT said:


> How's the dude like? Easy or one of those one that wanna give u though time. Did he communicate at all with u during the process? I only found out about him through the contact center. Haven't heard from him since we applied


Fairly straight edge sort of guy but did help us decide to go for a 309 rather than 300 visa (read my post for how) didn't really communicate with me but none of them do you really just have to wait it out


----------



## EDT

cmcavl said:


> My partner and I submitted our PMV together on 24 April of 2014. I know maybe it is a bit too soon but is it really normal that after 2.5 months we did not get any response from the department or assigned a CO? He once called Madrid 4 weeks after we submitted it and they said it took around 6-8 weeks to be assigned a CO. He spoke with someone not in the same department, so they couldn't help much, but said everything was in order at that time.
> 
> The hardest part is the waiting and not knowing what is happening. I know we are just in the queue, but can anyone share their experience with this situation


Cmcav have your heard anything ? I applied two months after you . so wanna know whereabouts is ur application . what timeframes were you quoted?


----------



## hilaria29

Unfortunately they don't really keep you in the loop. We've been waiting for a year and the last time they gave us any information was in June... They say the normal processing times are 7 - 9 months and in our case it's been a year and nothing....


It's very difficult to wait all this time and not know what's going on... 

My partner and I were living apart for a year and a half, when I went on holiday to visit him I got pregnant so we just decided that he would come over to Australia with a tourist visa until the partner visa got approved (we talked to our CO first to make sure it was ok). I just never imagined it would take so long. I'm nearly getting to my due date and still haven't got any good news. Hopefully it won't take to much longer....

Btw, does anyone know if it's still necessary to leave the country and come back in once the visa is approved? Cause someone told me that we don't need to do that anymore.


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Unfortunately they don't really keep you in the loop. We've been waiting for a year and the last time they gave us any information was in June... They say the normal processing times are 7 - 9 months and in our case it's been a year and nothing....
> 
> It's very difficult to wait all this time and not know what's going on...
> 
> My partner and I were living apart for a year and a half, when I went on holiday to visit him I got pregnant so we just decided that he would come over to Australia with a tourist visa until the partner visa got approved (we talked to our CO first to make sure it was ok). I just never imagined it would take so long. I'm nearly getting to my due date and still haven't got any good news. Hopefully it won't take to much longer....
> 
> Btw, does anyone know if it's still necessary to leave the country and come back in once the visa is approved? Cause someone told me that we don't need to do that anymore.


 A year that's a very long time so sorry. I've only been waiting just over three months and I'm already in pain . now I'm trying to picture yours with a baby on the way . Is everything OK with your application? Surely they must be something else. Rosey and wookie got theirs in less than 8 months and I'm pretty sure you've applied before them. You need to try and dig more . I know pushing won't help but you have nothing to loose as well.

Is anyone else here waiting from Madrid? Please update your status


----------



## hilaria29

Thanks for your suggestion EDT. I guess we don't have a lot of proof that we've been living together for the last 9 years, we don't have any joint bank accounts, our house is in my name and all the bills are in my name as well. So that might be why it didn't get done in the normal standards, I can understand that but a year is just too much.... We applied on the 2nd of September 2013....

I might have to send another email to our CO but he usually doesn't reply when we send him emails....

I guess the only thing we can do is continue to wait....


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion EDT. I guess we don't have a lot of proof that we've been living together for the last 9 years, we don't have any joint bank accounts, our house is in my name and all the bills are in my name as well. So that might be why it didn't get done in the normal standards, I can understand that but a year is just too much.... We applied on the 2nd of September 2013....
> 
> I might have to send another email to our CO but he usually doesn't reply when we send him emails....
> 
> I guess the only thing we can do is continue to wait....


I guess they would expect proof of joint bills, accounts and house if you've been living together for 9 nine years . did you apply for de-facfo or spouse visa ? Can you get a migrant agent involve though uve already submitted the application .

Reading yours I'm now afraid of mine. I marry long term friend of mine but our relationship has always been a long distance one due to work commitment . But we've invested in flights to see each other and during the process opened a bank account together . the good thing is that we're both from the same country. I hope this will favour us.


----------



## hilaria29

We applied for a spouse visa cause we got married before I came over to Australia. So we've been married for 2 years now.

Yeah, I think you should be ok with that proof you gave them. Hopefully you won't have to wait as long as we're waiting.

I really just want this to be settled once and for all so we can get on with our lives. We're just waiting and waiting. Always looking at our emails to see if we get a reply and with our little one nearly here, the wait is even more difficult but at least we're together now and not living a part.

I really wish that we get a reply before bub arrives


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> We applied for a spouse visa cause we got married before I came over to Australia. So we've been married for 2 years now.
> 
> Yeah, I think you should be ok with that proof you gave them. Hopefully you won't have to wait as long as we're waiting.
> 
> I really just want this to be settled once and for all so we can get on with our lives. We're just waiting and waiting. Always looking at our emails to see if we get a reply and with our little one nearly here, the wait is even more difficult but at least we're together now and not living a part.
> 
> I really wish that we get a reply before bub arrives


Hilaria have you heard anything? Btw who's your CO. You previously mentioned that its a HE. Mine is a he as well and spoke to him mid last week.


----------



## hilaria29

EDT, still haven't heard anything and we sent him an email last week. His name is Carlos. I really hope he replies to our email this week...


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> EDT, still haven't heard anything and we sent him an email last week. His name is Carlos. I really hope he replies to our email this week...


Have you tried ringing the embassy directly ? That's what I had to do to speak to my CO. And he was very helpful.
Maybe they are running an external check and I heard they can take forever.

My CO last name start with A but i dont know his fist name. I wonder if its not Carlos .I think wookie and I had the same CO.


----------



## hilaria29

Yeah, my CO's last name also starts with A, so it might be the same person. 

I haven't call the embassy but I have been thinking of doing so. I just wanted to see if he replied to my email first. If he doesn't reply in the next few days then I will call the embassy for sure.


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Yeah, my CO's last name also starts with A, so it might be the same person.
> 
> I haven't call the embassy but I have been thinking of doing so. I just wanted to see if he replied to my email first. If he doesn't reply in the next few days then I will call the embassy for sure.


I think you should ring . that's what I had to do to kill the silence and he even gave me an estimation of visa grant . he said I was looking @ January 2015 as he was waiting on an internal check regarding my hubby's birth certificate. He was very nice on the phone .


----------



## hilaria29

Ok, thanks for the advice EDT. I just don't understand why he just doesn't give us the same info through the email but I'll definitely give him a call this week.


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Ok, thanks for the advice EDT. I just don't understand why he just doesn't give us the same info through the email but I'll definitely give him a call this week.[/QUOT
> 
> Hilaria did you finally ring the embassy? Any good news ? Or information that will lewd to visa being granted .
> 
> Anyone else here applying to Madrid?


----------



## hilaria29

Hi EDT,

I didn't call because my husband received an email saying that in the next 2 working days I'll get an update. If no email arrives on Monday then I'll give them a call.

Hopefully I won't have to and we'll get the reply we've been so anxious to receive.


----------



## EDT

Hopefully this will lead to visa grant for you guys. You guys deserve . don't forget to ask why it took so long . please keep me posted as I'm patiently waiting for my hubby . I guess I will be the last person waiting on this forum after you get yours


----------



## hilaria29

Thanks for the support EDT, we've been waiting for a really long time. I really hope that we get good news on Monday. I'll keep you informed


----------



## missnoir

Hi everyone! My husband is French and we applied for the 309 visa about 3 weeks ago, no response back from the CO yet. We chose London as the most convenient location for an interview because we live in Paris, so I thought the London office was processing it, but apparently it should be with the Madrid embassy anyway, which is a relief because London processing times are 10-14 months now. We did the police check before applying, and the medical 10 days after the application (massive rip off in Paris - 200€!!). How are everyone else's visas going? Did you apply online too? Good luck!


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Thanks for the support EDT, we've been waiting for a really long time. I really hope that we get good news on Monday. I'll keep you informed


Any update from your end Hilaria


----------



## hilaria29

No email received... I was really hoping to get an email these past few days...

I will call them today. Have to call them at night so it's day time over in Madrid


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> No email received... I was really hoping to get an email these past few days...
> 
> I will call them today. Have to call them at night so it's day time over in Madrid


I do think its about time you ring as well. How come Carlos is the only person approving visa there


----------



## hilaria29

When we sent in our application, it was someone else dealing with it (a lady) but then she passed it on to Carlos so don't really know...


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> When we sent in our application, it was someone else dealing with it (a lady) but then she passed it on to Carlos so don't really know...


to be honest I never knew who was my case officer . When I got my letter of confirmation fo receipt / Acknowledgement it was a lady email and name at the bottom, she was the one who even sent out for medical


----------



## hilaria29

yeah, I guess there might be more than one person looking after the applications. I just hope to get an answer tonight


----------



## hilaria29

Ok, so I called the Australian Embassy in Madrid and it redirected me to the one in London. After a few tries and sometime waiting in the queue, someone answered. They didn't tell me much, they just said that the visa is still being processed but they did say that they were going to tell our CO to get in contact with us and inform us about the process.

They have already done that and he still hasn't said anything....

So, I guess for now we'll just have to continue waiting...

EDT, when you call them, which number did you call?


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Ok, so I called the Australian Embassy in Madrid and it redirected me to the one in London. After a few tries and sometime waiting in the queue, someone answered. They didn't tell me much, they just said that the visa is still being processed but they did say that they were going to tell our CO to get in contact with us and inform us about the process.
> 
> They have already done that and he still hasn't said anything....
> 
> So, I guess for now we'll just have to continue waiting...
> 
> EDT, when you call them, which number did you call?


Did you just get the number from the website. that number takes you straight to the call centre. Could you please explain how I can send you a private message on this forum and I will give you the number. I am at work now ( Perth) and the number is in my other phone at home. so when I can home later tonight I will give you the number.


----------



## hilaria29

I think I actually found the phone number. Would it be the one he has in his email signature?


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 just found the number in one of my old messages from my hubby. how do I send private messages on this forum so I can give it you


----------



## CollegeGirl

EDT said:


> hilaria29 just found the number in one of my old messages from my hubby. how do I send private messages on this forum so I can give it you


Click on hilaria's name. It will bring up a drop-down menu. One of the options is to send hilaria a private message.


----------



## hilaria29

EDT,

Received an email yesterday from our CO's assistant (the first lady we dealt with before our CO) just letting us know that the visa is being processed normally but they didn't give us any timeframe or anything....


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> EDT,
> 
> Received an email yesterday from our CO's assistant (the first lady we dealt with before our CO) just letting us know that the visa is being processed normally but they didn't give us any timeframe or anything....


So DIBP has enough money to afford assistant . I guess Carlos is the only one approving visa there . so what's the name of the assistant ? Maybe she is the same one we were dealing with . did you finally ring ? Or u randomly received the email? If you spoke to them what did they say? That wait is too long and I wonder whats taking forever. Did you provide everything? I'm scare of mine when I see your timeline


----------



## hilaria29

Her name is Ruth, I'm not sure if she's his assistant but she works with him. I didn't ring because we got the email.

Don't worry, yours doesn't seem to have any problems. They've already told you that around January it should be approved. Our problem as I said before is that we don't have much proof that our relationship is has been going on for 9 years and that we've been living together for 6 of those 9 years. As I've said before we don't have any joint bank accounts and the house we were living in was in my name. We did have some mail in my husband's name but it was only more recent mail. 

I still don't know why it takes so long if we can't get any more evidence, we've even told them that we wouldn't mind going through an interview to prove that our relationship is genuine...


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Her name is Ruth, I'm not sure if she's his assistant but she works with him. I didn't ring because we got the email.
> 
> Don't worry, yours doesn't seem to have any problems. They've already told you that around January it should be approved. Our problem as I said before is that we don't have much proof that our relationship is has been going on for 9 years and that we've been living together for 6 of those 9 years. As I've said before we don't have any joint bank accounts and the house we were living in was in my name. We did have some mail in my husband's name but it was only more recent mail.
> 
> I still don't know why it takes so long if we can't get any more evidence, we've even told them that we wouldn't mind going through an interview to prove that our relationship is genuine...


Ruth does not ring the bell. But that was a ramdon email you got from them. Maybe its because you spoke to the contact centre the day before that . So they probably sent an email to the CO. Even if they think the relationship is not genuine they should tell you where you stand at least you know what to do ( I guess you never know with DIPB) .

I still think you should have rang the CO. Anyway courage


----------



## EDT

Shit I'm at 4.5 months and feeling like I can't continue the race. This wait is BS. 
CO said application is good and genuine but why can't u approve the damn thing


----------



## Mirador

EDT
What was he initials from the lady who sent out for a medical?


----------



## EDT

Mirador said:


> EDT
> What was he initials from the lady who sent out for a medical?


CO who sent medical requirement was : AG but noe our CO is Carlos


----------



## missnoir

Hi everyone, just called the Europe Service Centre (tried to call Madrid office but was redirected there), got through to the French branch rather than the London one cos we live in France. He said currently the MINIMUM wait time is 10 months and that there are delays at the moment because of Christmas tourist visas. A lot longer than the very out of date time frame on the immigration website. Has anyone else who applied recently received a time frame like that?


----------



## EDT

missnoir said:


> Hi everyone, just called the Europe Service Centre (tried to call Madrid office but was redirected there), got through to the French branch rather than the London one cos we live in France. He said currently the MINIMUM wait time is 10 months and that there are delays at the moment because of Christmas tourist visas. A lot longer than the very out of date time frame on the immigration website. Has anyone else who applied recently received a time frame like that?


I know that processing time went up after July 1 but not sure of how many more months for Madrid. Which number did you use to contact the Madrid embassy?


----------



## missnoir

edt said:


> i know that processing time went up after july 1 but not sure of how many more months for madrid. Which number did you use to contact the madrid embassy?


+34 913 53 66 00


----------



## EDT

missnoir said:


> +34 913 53 66 00


I can see why u can't get a hold of the embassy now. That's just a generic number that takes you straight to the contact centre and they will either waste your time or give you inconsistent info. There is another number for the embassy.


----------



## missnoir

EDT said:


> I can see why u can't get a hold of the embassy now. That's just a generic number that takes you straight to the contact centre and they will either waste your time or give you inconsistent info. There is another number for the embassy.


Oh really, what's the number? thanks!


----------



## missnoir

Hi everyone, we received our case officer from the Madrid Office yesterday, 7 weeks after our online application, initials RC. Will update with the timeframe she gives when she replies again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mirador

Hi missnoir , 
Did they just email to say you had been assigned a case officer? X


----------



## Mirador

Missnoir,
Just seen from your time line you have!
Did they just email you to let you know you had been assigned a case worker?


----------



## missnoir

Mirador said:


> Hi missnoir ,
> Have you had your medical yet?


Yes, done 10 days after application.


----------



## missnoir

Mirador said:


> Missnoir,
> Just seen from your time line you have!
> Did they just email you to let you know you had been assigned a case worker?


She asked for Form 80, and also a French Police Check, though we'd already uploaded that with the original application, so hopefully she doesn't want a more updated one.


----------



## Mirador

Mine is a she too initials MG.
My application was submitted 5th august,
The wait is awful.


----------



## missnoir

Mirador said:


> Mine is a she too initials MG.
> My application was submitted 5th august,
> The wait is awful.


Did she give you a timeframe? I applied 8 September, online and from France.


----------



## Mirador

No, no time frame, I submitted my application using an agent in Australia, then everything was logged in Madrid. I've had my medical, was given 28 days to have it completed and submitted, all clearances also complete!


----------



## missnoir

*New processing times for Madrid office*



missnoir said:


> Hi everyone, we received our case officer from the Madrid Office yesterday, 7 weeks after our online application, initials RC. Will update with the timeframe she gives when she replies again. Good luck everyone!


She replied straight away and let us know that we had uploaded all necessary information and that the timeframe is 12-14 months from the date of application at the Madrid office now. So long 

So I guess what we'll do is go in August 2015 and he will get a 3 month tourist visa, which will cover him until November which will be the 14 month mark. Then we'll go to Bali or something and come back to validate it.


----------



## EDT

Mirador said:


> Mine is a she too initials MG.
> My application was submitted 5th august,
> The wait is awful.


Funny enough MG was our CO at the start of our application ( early June). She is always on vacation . we never heard from her after she asked us to do the medicals ( which was an automated email) . she does not reply to email. Have you communicated with her very much ?


----------



## EDT

missnoir said:


> She replied straight away and let us know that we had uploaded all necessary information and that the timeframe is 12-14 months from the date of application at the Madrid office now. So long
> 
> So I guess what we'll do is go in August 2015 and he will get a 3 month tourist visa, which will cover him until November which will be the 14 month mark. Then we'll go to Bali or something and come back to validate it.


Holly crap 12 to 14 months . thats freaky long . I hope my hubby and I won't be affected . he applied 5 June just before the new financial year. I wonder if the new processibg timeframe is for the new financial year.


----------



## SophieKR

Hi everyone!

I've submitted my partner visa application at the Madrid office on the 3rd of August 2014. My CO's initials are MG. I messaged her yesterday to inquire about the current processing time for partner visas, and received the same reply as Miss Noir : AT LEAST 12 to 14 months.

Right now I am in Australia, on a Working Holiday visa. I might be offered a very good position in Melbourne so I am tempted to stay until I receive notification from my CO that the visa is about to be granted, then fly to NZ for a few days until it's issued.

Yet I am afraid it would endanger the Partner visa, as I've heard it can be a risky path.

I asked my CO several times if she was aware that I am currently travelling in Australia but she never replied to this specific question. It's weird coz she responded to all the other enquiries I had. I'm getting paranoid and start thinking she doesn't want to have it in writing.

Has anyone been is this situation? I welcome any advice!!!


----------



## EDT

SophieKR said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've submitted my partner visa application at the Madrid office on the 3rd of August 2014. My CO's initials are MG. I messaged her yesterday to inquire about the current processing time for partner visas, and received the same reply as Miss Noir : AT LEAST 12 to 14 months.
> 
> Right now I am in Australia, on a Working Holiday visa. I might be offered a very good position in Melbourne so I am tempted to stay until I receive notification from my CO that the visa is about to be granted, then fly to NZ for a few days until it's issued.
> 
> Yet I am afraid it would endanger the Partner visa, as I've heard it can be a risky path.
> 
> I asked my CO several times if she was aware that I am currently travelling in Australia but she never replied to this specific question. It's weird coz she responded to all the other enquiries I had. I'm getting paranoid and start thinking she doesn't want to have it in writing.
> 
> Has anyone been is this situation? I welcome any advice!!!


I would not expect much from her. She does not reply to email at all. My hubby and I had her a the beginning of the process and she ignored us like there is no tomorrow. Then we got transferred to a dude called Carlos. I think he's the senior CO at the embassy. I heard that processing time went up in Madrid after June 30 this year. Up until the 30 June it was still 7 to 9 months. Just ring her .Do you have the phone number ?


----------



## SophieKR

Hi! Are you waiting in Australia too?
I don't have MG's phone number. I rang the Madrid office but my call ended up being transferred to the European Service Center in London. Do you have her direct line? 
Regarding processing times, as I applied on the 3rd of August this year the 7-9 months timeframe doesn't apply to my case


----------



## EDT

SophieKR said:


> Hi! Are you waiting in Australia too?
> I don't have MG's phone number. I rang the Madrid office but my call ended up being transferred to the European Service Center in London. Do you have her direct line?
> Regarding processing times, as I applied on the 3rd of August this year the 7-9 months timeframe doesn't apply to my case


I am the Austelian citizen and my hubby is in France . we applied early June . unfortunately 7 to 9 months won't aplly to you but who knows miracles do happen so just keep hoping . apparently the calls go the contact centre noe from what I've heard .


----------



## LizBee

shmo said:


> South African police checks also have a 3 month period (and it takes about 6 weeks to receive it). I have a list from Carlos of doctors that can do the medicals (even though he said to wait), so I think I will just go ahead and do the medical next week and send it off as well. I'm fed up of sticking to the guidelines and getting shafted!


Hi Schmo 
Although SA police checks are only valid in SA for 3 months, Australia seems to allow them to be valid for up to 12 months. I think this is because they know that it can be frustrating to get new ones every 3 months. 
By the way, with the postal strike here in SA at the moment, people have to use couriers to send off their Police clearance forms - this is really unaffordable for most people so the police clearance dept aren't busy at all - we got ours in under 2 weeks! However, I think that once the post office goes back to work, the back-log will be immense for a couple of months.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## PopoGram

We used to be able to contact our Madrid CO directly by phone but now we just get redirected to the ESC too. We only tried twice, each time there were 20 callers before us after being on hold for 15mns...


----------



## PopoGram

I also emailed the CO to let him know I'd be going to Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for the PV. I didn't get any reply either so I phoned him directly. He said it should not be a problem as long as I informed him of the dates and understood that I would have to go abroad to get the visa when it was ready to be granted.


----------



## PopoGram

As for processing times... Our application was received late December 2013 and I was told in March that I should get the PV late July early August (so in the 7-9 months timeline). Then late August after hearing nothing, I rang and was told a police cert had just expired and that as soon as I got a new one the visa could be granted. I got an updated police cert without problems, but then out of nowhere there was an "issue with biometrics" (we weren't told what). This was early September. No news since, apart from our case being escalated to Berlin 6 weeks ago. Anyone had issues with biometrics? I have no idea what it could possibly be, since I am who I say I am!


----------



## Mish

PopoGram I'm sorry about the issues your having. From memory there was someone else either applied in Madrid and was transferred to Berlin or applied in Berlin (sorry I can't remember) where they are contacting the country of birth to verify the certificate. I think it may be EDT but again not 100% sure.


----------



## EDT

Mish said:


> PopoGram I'm sorry about the issues your having. From memory there was someone else either applied in Madrid and was transferred to Berlin or applied in Berlin (sorry I can't remember) where they are contacting the country of birth to verify the certificate. I think it may be EDT but again not 100% sure.


Mish that was me . birth certificate sent to Kenya for verification and we are not even from there . he said Kenya covered our country of origin.


----------



## EDT

PopoGram said:


> As for processing times... Our application was received late December 2013 and I was told in March that I should get the PV late July early August (so in the 7-9 months timeline). Then late August after hearing nothing, I rang and was told a police cert had just expired and that as soon as I got a new one the visa could be granted. I got an updated police cert without problems, but then out of nowhere there was an "issue with biometrics" (we weren't told what). This was early September. No news since, apart from our case being escalated to Berlin 6 weeks ago. Anyone had issues with biometrics? I have no idea what it could possibly be, since I am who I say I am!


Whoo that's a mess . you will at least expect them to update you each time something is going on. Police clearance expired , biometrics drama and they don't have the decency to tell you what's going on. I have a feeling that sometimes they just put people applications aside


----------



## missnoir

Does anyone know why the wait is 12-14 months now? Why did it suddenly double? Are there lots of people suddenly applying to go to Australia at the moment? If so, I wonder why.


----------



## EDT

missnoir said:


> Does anyone know why the wait is 12-14 months now? Why did it suddenly double? Are there lots of people suddenly applying to go to Australia at the moment? If so, I wonder why.


No clue at all. Two years ago partner visas were still processed between 5 to 6 months . I have a feeling the new processing time is to discourage people


----------



## SophieKR

PopoGram said:


> As for processing times... Our application was received late December 2013 and I was told in March that I should get the PV late July early August (so in the 7-9 months timeline). Then late August after hearing nothing, I rang and was told a police cert had just expired and that as soon as I got a new one the visa could be granted. I got an updated police cert without problems, but then out of nowhere there was an "issue with biometrics" (we weren't told what). This was early September. No news since, apart from our case being escalated to Berlin 6 weeks ago. Anyone had issues with biometrics? I have no idea what it could possibly be, since I am who I say I am!


Sorry to hear about that... Fingers crossed your case will be processed quicker at the Berlin embassy.


----------



## SophieKR

missnoir said:


> Does anyone know why the wait is 12-14 months now? Why did it suddenly double? Are there lots of people suddenly applying to go to Australia at the moment? If so, I wonder why.


As EDT said, I guess it is to discourage people from migrating. And given how bad the economic situation in Europe is, I think many people see Australia as a promised land. Just in France, the amount of documentaries I saw about backpackers and migrants living the dream life in Oz... ! Tons. It is very well advertised.


----------



## PopoGram

EDT said:


> Whoo that's a mess . you will at least expect them to update you each time something is going on. Police clearance expired , biometrics drama and they don't have the decency to tell you what's going on. I have a feeling that sometimes they just put people applications aside


That's what I think too. They must have a certain number of visas they can grant per period (seems that it was what our CO implied in March when he told us about him being able to grant the visa late July-early August).
So I guess, if there is a problem or delay of some sort with your application, you go back under the pile...


----------



## EDT

PopoGram said:


> That's what I think too. They must have a certain number of visas they can grant per period (seems that it was what our CO implied in March when he told us about him being able to grant the visa late July-early August).
> So I guess, if there is a problem or delay of some sort with your application, you go back under the pile...


I think I know who is ur CO . He's the same as us. And I think its C. He also told me that they have a certain number of visa they can grant per year.


----------



## wookie2533

Hi Guys,

From memory C is the head of the embassy (at least the the visa part) and ruth is the "second in command" so that would explain why most of you have C  

As far as the timeline being doubled I believe it would be partly to discourage people but also just the fact alot more people are applying. look at how many people on here currently are waiting for just the madrid office and there would be plenty more that aren't on here

good luck guys


----------



## EDT

wookie nice for stopping by.


----------



## EDT

Anything happening here. Don't know if I should believe my CO. First time I spoke to him he said I should expect visa in January 2015 and that was back in September. Now he's saying either February or march 2015. Really enjoying playing with our feelings.


----------



## EDT

Just over 6 months , though I've been told visa won't be granted this year I still hope and pray that the spirit of Xmas will flow in our CO heart and grant the visa this year. I guess I'm just dreaming - - - - - I really miss my husband


----------



## hilaria29

Hi EDT, just letting you know that I have sent an email to our CO with the documents he had requested and I received an automatic reply saying that he' all be out of the office until 7 of January so unfortunately our visas will only be approved next year...


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Hi EDT, just letting you know that I have sent an email to our CO with the documents he had requested and I received an automatic reply saying that he' all be out of the office until 7 of January so unfortunately our visas will only be approved next year...


Oh my God this man is heartless. I can't believe he asked you to send the documents well knowing that he will be going on holiday and promising a visa approval. Well I can forget a Xmas visa . BTW when did you send the documents ?


----------



## hilaria29

When he called us he did say that the visa would probably only be granted in January because of the holidays but at least I now know that it will be granted, thank God, after more than a year of waiting and not knowing anything...

We sent him the email with the documents on Monday. In the email it does say that If we have an urgent inquiry to contact Ruth


----------



## EDT

This thread has been dead since Rosey and Wookie' s grant back in August. I.just pray to see more grants here as we are about to enter 2015. Happy New Year everyone


----------



## EDT

*309 grant*

For anyone passing through I got my Partner visa today .
applied : June 5/ 2014 
Grant : January 23/ 2015

My CO was CA

To God be the glory and good luck to all the Madrid applicants who are still waiting . It's worth the wait when you see the grant in your box


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

EDT said:


> For anyone passing through I got my Partner visa today .
> applied : June 5/ 2014
> Grant : January 23/ 2015
> 
> My CO was CA
> 
> To God be the glory and good luck to all the Madrid applicants who are still waiting . It's worth the wait when you see the grant in your box


Congratulations!!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## hilaria29

Hi everyone, just letting you know that I finally got my partner visa grant
applied : 2 sept 2013
Grant : 28 January 2015

It was a long process but finally got it. I' m very happy  thanks for all the advice


----------



## EDT

hilaria29 said:


> Hi everyone, just letting you know that I finally got my partner visa grant
> applied : 2 sept 2013
> Grant : 28 January 2015
> 
> It was a long process but finally got it. I' m very happy  thanks for all the advice


So happy for you&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; congrats . Madrid is doing well and guess what ? You're not far from PR


----------



## missnoir

hilaria29 said:


> Hi everyone, just letting you know that I finally got my partner visa grant
> applied : 2 sept 2013
> Grant : 28 January 2015
> 
> It was a long process but finally got it. I' m very happy  thanks for all the advice


Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, why did it take so long! We applied september 2014, if we don't get it til January 2016 then that's going to ruin our plans a bit...she told us it will be approved september-November 2015 though.


----------



## hilaria29

missnoir said:


> Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, why did it take so long! We applied september 2014, if we don't get it til January 2016 then that's going to ruin our plans a bit...she told us it will be approved september-November 2015 though.


Missnoir, I guess we didn't have enough proof of our relationship. We didn't have any joint bank accounts and no wedding photos but what matters is that finally it has been granted. Because my husband applied for the visa offshore he will now have to leave the country for at least two working days and then enter again. We will be going to new Zealand for two days


----------



## Mish

hilaria29 said:


> Missnoir, I guess we didn't have enough proof of our relationship. We didn't have any joint bank accounts and no wedding photos but what matters is that finally it has been granted. Because my husband applied for the visa offshore he will now have to leave the country for at least two working days and then enter again. We will be going to new Zealand for two days


Congrats!!

I am confused .... you said it is approved but you need to go offshore to NZ for 2 days because he is in Australia.

For offshore applications you are suppose to be offshore when the application is approved. You are going to have to talk to DIBP if it got approved whilst in Australia.


----------



## hilaria29

Mish said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I am confused .... you said it is approved but you need to go offshore to NZ for 2 days because he is in Australia.
> 
> For offshore applications you are suppose to be offshore when the application is approved. You are going to have to talk to DIBP if it got approved whilst in Australia.


That's why my husband has to go offshore for two days, so the visa can be "officially" granted


----------



## EDT

Anymore grant ??


----------



## talijazz

*Waiting 12 months already*

Hi there. It's the first time i'm posting on this thread. My partner & i have been waiting over 12 months for our PMV visa to be granted through the Madrid office, though it seems that couples that have applied in June 2014 are currently getting theirs granted, which is sooner. My partner is a permanent resident of Spain but is originally from the Dominican Republic which is considered to be a high risk country. Could this be the reason we're waiting longer?

Our CO responded to one of our emails with "to ensure fairness to all clients, applications are processed in the order that they are received" I don't see that happening here. Is anyone else experiencing the same issue or could shed some light on what's going on? 

Visa: Prospective Marriage Visa
Applied: Australian Embassy in Madrid
Lodged: March 4, 2014
CO assigned straight away
PC & Medical in June 2014


----------



## EDT

talijazz said:


> Hi there. It's the first time i'm posting on this thread. My partner & i have been waiting over 12 months for our PMV visa to be granted through the Madrid office, though it seems that couples that have applied in June 2014 are currently getting theirs granted, which is sooner. My partner is a permanent resident of Spain but is originally from the Dominican Republic which is considered to be a high risk country. Could this be the reason we're waiting longer?
> 
> Our CO responded to one of our emails with "to ensure fairness to all clients, applications are processed in the order that they are received" I don't see that happening here. Is anyone else experiencing the same issue or could shed some light on what's going on?
> 
> Visa: Prospective Marriage Visa
> Applied: Australian Embassy in Madrid
> Lodged: March 4, 2014
> CO assigned straight away
> PC & Medical in June 2014


My dear uve been waiting for a long time.. What's the hold up? Have u asked the embassy what's going on? I know somebody here who waited over a year and that's Hilaria but she got hers end of June . Did you supply enough evidence ? Maybe it's the security check . Have u been asked to supply further evidence . Say more about ur situation so we can help . My hubby got his within 7,5 months and we applied June 2014


----------



## talijazz

*Waiting 12 months already*



EDT said:


> My dear uve been waiting for a long time.. What's the hold up? Have u asked the embassy what's going on? I know somebody here who waited over a year and that's Hilaria but she got hers end of June . Did you supply enough evidence ? Maybe it's the security check . Have u been asked to supply further evidence . Say more about ur situation so we can help . My hubby got his within 7,5 months and we applied June 2014


Hi EDT, thanks for replying. In mid June 2014, my partner was requested to send his police check, health examination for himself and his son & evidence he'd met my family in Australia (she is the same CO who processed his tourist visa when he visited me in Jan 2014). We sent everything within 2 weeks, except his son's medical, which wasn't done until mid August. His son is not migrating and there were a number of delays, particularly due to the total lack of response from the embassy regarding information we needed. At that time, the embassy stated in our correspondence that visa processing times were 7-9 months.
In november, the 8th month, I asked my CO to clarify where our visa was now placed, as forums indicated the wait times had increased. Our CO replied that all on hand pending applications were now a minimum 12-14 month wait as there have been too many applications in the family migration stream than there are places available, hence the delay. 
My partner then wrote in january asking for an indication whether our visa would be processed before march 2015, as we were meeting in the Dominican Republic in feb & considering getting married there before the visa would be granted. She said she would review the documents & reply within 10 days. NO RESPONSE! We didn't want to plan a wedding & get the visa granted before (the PMV visa requires you enter australia first before getting married) That would have foiled our plans and as much, we decided to hold off on a wedding. 
The last communication was 2 weeks ago when i asked again for any idea on how much longer we will wait & i got the same cut & paste reply saying that it's a minimum 12-14 month wait & reiterating that to ensure fairness to all clients, applications are processed in the order that they are received. But that is a FALSE STATEMENT! Others are getting processed sooner, including those in the Berlin Embassy which has the same wait time.
As far as i know, our application is complete & we've sent everything they asked for months ago. What's going on then? Is our CO slower than others or is my partner's high risk country putting us into a different cue?

Visa: Prospective Marriage Visa
Applied: Australian Embassy in Madrid
Lodged: March 4, 2014
CO assigned straight away
PC & Medical in June 2014


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately we don't get enough DR applicants here that I know for sure off the top of my head - but if the DR is high enough risk, it's possible your partner is undergoing external security checks that take at least 12 months. That could very well be what the hold up is in your case. Nothing to do but wait, unfortunately. I know how frustrating that is.


----------



## EDT

Anymore grant


----------



## missnoir

*Granted unexpectedly early*



EDT said:


> Anymore grant


Just got the visa grant! but it was after only 8 months, and she told us it would take 12-14 months, and our entry date is 9 July at the latest! It's actually quite inconvenient for us to leave that early - we only have 6 weeks to sort everything out, quit jobs, close bank accounts etc, move out of our flat, say goodbye to everyone! stressful but exciting. We asked why she quoted 12+ months, she said it was a 'rough guide' and that on the website it said '6-12 months, therefore it it still in the timeframe' - but that was a lie, because on the website it said 5 months. I clearly remember. so I guess you just have to be ready to drop everything and move as soon as they fancy it! It would have been nice to have a more accurate timeframe, but at least we have the visa!


----------



## madalinaa

I just got granted the visa too!! Also on 18/05/2015, after applying on 09/09/2014. I was a bit surprised since I come from a high risk country and our case was not the strongest (no common bank account, no properties bought together, etc.)
My second big surprise was that I have to be in Australia by 17/07/2015, which gives me less than 2 months to quit my job in Belgium, find a new tenant for my apartment, close all my accounts and squeeze in some time with my family that live in a different country. 
I called my CO and also in Australia to try changing this date...it's impossible. However, in both cases they said it's got nothing to do with the police clearance, but more with the medical exam (sent on 04/03/2015). The words of my CO were "your visa has been granted, but it's not active. You need to be in Australia by that date to activate it, or you'll most probably get it cancel and have to apply again, but with a bad record." So yeah, it's not a mistake... it's just the way it is.


----------



## missnoir

Hi everyone, just wanted to warn you that even though they are quoting 12-14 months wait, it may not be that long. I applied in September and were told we wouldn't get the visa til September minimum, but we actually got it in May, and because the police check was from July last year, it means we only have a few weeks to enter Australia - which is a big hassle and very stressful to pack up everything and move to the other side of the world at the drop of a hat. The reason we got the police check in July was because we thought the wait time was 5 months, as per the website, and when we were informed it would actually be a year wait, I didn't realise that they would need another police check (they didn't ask for one). You can't give them a new police check once the visa has been granted, and the entry date can't be changed under any circumstances. SO, a word of advice. Don't do the police check or medicals until the latest possible (i.e. when the CO asks for them). Don't pay attention to the application form which asks for them straight away! It's such a complicated and stressful process, but I'm really happy to finally have the visa (which means I won't have to go through this hassle again!). Just thought I'd give a word of advice in case anyone else applying at the moment is confused about it like I was!


----------



## missnoir

madalinaa said:


> I just got granted the visa too!! Also on 18/05/2015, after applying on 09/09/2014. I was a bit surprised since I come from a high risk country and our case was not the strongest (no common bank account, no properties bought together, etc.)
> My second big surprise was that I have to be in Australia by 17/07/2015, which gives me less than 2 months to quit my job in Belgium, find a new tenant for my apartment, close all my accounts and squeeze in some time with my family that live in a different country.
> I called my CO and also in Australia to try changing this date...it's impossible. However, in both cases they said it's got nothing to do with the police clearance, but more with the medical exam (sent on 04/03/2015). The words of my CO were "your visa has been granted, but it's not active. You need to be in Australia by that date to activate it, or you'll most probably get it cancel and have to apply again, but with a bad record." So yeah, it's not a mistake... it's just the way it is.


Yes, we applied the day before you, and it's exactly the same situation for us in France. The police check and medical will both affect the entry date. We have to enter by 09/07! We're really stressed out trying to cancel our lease, quit jobs, cancel contracts, find time to say goodbye to everyone etc. It's really tough only having a few weeks to move to the other side of the world! I wish I'd known earlier to have a more recent police check and medical, but the form asked for it as soon as we put in our application. but at least our visas are here! congrats and I hope it all goes smoothly for you. Enjoy Australia!


----------



## Stetrk

Congratulations Madalinaa and missnoir, I guess you both just made it to Aus. by now. Enjoy!

Just found your posts and saw the short period that they gave you for entering Australia after the grant. My God, this is going to be very difficult for some of us. I have to give 6 months notice in order to quit my job, otherwise there is a fine. I wonder how this is going to work out....


----------



## CollegeGirl

6 months notice? Highly unlikely they'll give you THAT long to enter, I'm afraid.


----------



## dmorganti

Stetrk said:


> Congratulations Madalinaa and missnoir, I guess you both just made it to Aus. by now. Enjoy!
> 
> Just found your posts and saw the short period that they gave you for entering Australia after the grant. My God, this is going to be very difficult for some of us. I have to give 6 months notice in order to quit my job, otherwise there is a fine. I wonder how this is going to work out....


Hi Stetrk,

You do not have to move to Australia by that date, you just need to enter Australia by that date. This means you just need to visit Australia for a holiday for a week or two before your "initial entry date" and then you can go back to Spain/Belgium and give 6 months notice. After you finally finish work, you can move to Australia. There is no need to have a mad dash and pack up everything in a few short weeks.

This is what my partner and I plan to do as we will not have enough time to prepare and move by the deadline.


----------



## Stetrk

dmorganti said:


> Hi Stetrk,
> 
> You do not have to move to Australia by that date, you just need to enter Australia by that date. This means you just need to visit Australia for a holiday for a week or two before your "initial entry date" and then you can go back to Spain/Belgium and give 6 months notice. After you finally finish work, you can move to Australia. There is no need to have a mad dash and pack up everything in a few short weeks.
> 
> This is what my partner and I plan to do as we will not have enough time to prepare and move by the deadline.


Hi dmorganti,

Yes, you're right, I think that's a great strategy. Have you been waiting for long? Are you expecting your visa very soon? I wish you all the best!


----------



## Stetrk

CollegeGirl said:


> 6 months notice? Highly unlikely they'll give you THAT long to enter, I'm afraid.


Yes, 6 months, some old Belgian law for someone who has been employed by the same employer for more than 5 years. There is a possibility for negotiation, but cannot be less than 3 months.


----------



## dmorganti

Stetrk said:


> Hi dmorganti,
> 
> Yes, you're right, I think that's a great strategy. Have you been waiting for long? Are you expecting your visa very soon? I wish you all the best!


We passed the 7th month mark yesterday . My Partner is Polish which is still considered a High Risk Country so I cant really complain until we hit 12 months waiting. If the visa came around Christmas Time we would have an issue getting everything done on time so we decided to set a time of around June 2016. We should be able to have everything sorted by then.

All the best for your visa! It will be quicker than ours


----------



## CollegeGirl

Stetrk said:


> Yes, 6 months, some old Belgian law for someone who has been employed by the same employer for more than 5 years. There is a possibility for negotiation, but cannot be less than 3 months.


Sounds like you're going to have to do as suggested then, and just fly in to activate your visa and fly out again. How exciting when you finally get to make the move again though.


----------



## marineb

Any new grants?


----------



## jnsgirls

Hi, 
Has anyone applied around June 2015.
I've applied the 22/06 so it's been almost 6 months.
Really hope that the visa will be granted soon, don't want to wait anymore.


----------



## marineb

Hi jnsgirls,
I applied early August this year, so I am not waiting for any news anytime soon, but was wondering how long does it take at the moment, please keep us updated


----------



## yojo

Hi

We applied offshore through Madrid on the 6th July. We received an email from our CO at the end of October advising my partner to complete his medical and some translations. We had it all submitted 3-4 weeks later. So that has probably been a month now and nothing since. Now I look at the dates it does look like we've been lucky to get to this "stage" so quickly but my partner and I haven't seen eachother for 11 months now so it feels a lot longer. I really hope it's soon! I was really happy to see this thread for Spain


----------



## jnsgirls

marineb said:


> Hi jnsgirls,
> I applied early August this year, so I am not waiting for any news anytime soon, but was wondering how long does it take at the moment, please keep us updated


Hi marineb

I think it takes about 10 to 14 months at the moment but I'm really hoping it's not going to take that long.


----------



## missnoir

marineb said:


> Hi jnsgirls,
> I applied early August this year, so I am not waiting for any news anytime soon, but was wondering how long does it take at the moment, please keep us updated


I applied September 2014 and was granted after 8 months in May 2015, despite them telling us it would take 12-15 months.


----------



## missnoir

jnsgirls said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone applied around June 2015.
> I've applied the 22/06 so it's been almost 6 months.
> Really hope that the visa will be granted soon, don't want to wait anymore.


We applied from France too, and despite them telling us 12-15 months, it only took 8 months. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon.


----------



## jnsgirls

missnoir said:


> We applied from France too, and despite them telling us 12-15 months, it only took 8 months. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon.


I hope it's going to take only 8 months, I applied for a tourist visa as well. I don't want to be away from my partner. I hope it's going to make things go faster. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Haldir

I applied June 30th 2015 for a PMV. My partner's Australian, I'm a Belgian citizen. I came to Australia in November on a 651 eVisitor. During the first week of my stay I got an email requesting me to undergo my medicals, which I did some days after that. Since then I didn't receive any replies or communication. I'm still not sure whether the lady who sent me the request for additional information is my CO or not? I'm hoping with all my heart I would be granted around the 8 months mark: From what I read here, many of you have been granted around that time. The status is Assessment in process. 

Did any of you had to undergo a telephone interview? Or one in person? And how does it work when you're onshore but you need to be offshore when they grant you the visa? Do they give you a certain date you have to be out of the country? 

Confusion has been my middle name for the last 7 months.


----------



## jnsgirls

Haldir said:


> I applied June 30th 2015 for a PMV. My partner's Australian, I'm a Belgian citizen. I came to Australia in November on a 651 eVisitor. During the first week of my stay I got an email requesting me to undergo my medicals, which I did some days after that. Since then I didn't receive any replies or communication. I'm still not sure whether the lady who sent me the request for additional information is my CO or not? I'm hoping with all my heart I would be granted around the 8 months mark: From what I read here, many of you have been granted around that time. The status is Assessment in process.
> 
> Did any of you had to undergo a telephone interview? Or one in person? And how does it work when you're onshore but you need to be offshore when they grant you the visa? Do they give you a certain date you have to be out of the country?
> 
> Confusion has been my middle name for the last 7 months.


I applied for a PMV the 21st June 2015and still waiting for a decision.
They usually let you know that they are about to make a decision on your visa application. Then you have to go offshore as soon as possible and wait for the decision. 
For interview I don't know, I'm actually wondering too.


----------



## SKYpz

missnoir said:


> We applied from France too, and despite them telling us 12-15 months, it only took 8 months. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon.


You were lucky then!


----------



## Haldir

I got the awesome message in the mailbox today!! My PMV is about to get granted, I have to go offshore for minimum 3 business days and keep the CO advised to receive the visa! I am so happy; it's hard to express! 
In order to be a help to others, here is my timeline: 

PMV application lodged: 30 June 2015
eVisitor 651 granted: 12 October 2015 
Flew to Australia: 25 November 2015
Request for Medicals: 28 November 2015
PMV about to get granted: 20 January 2016 (need to go offshore in order to receive it)

Positively surprised, because when contacting the embassy early September they stated it would be at least 10-14 months. We got through it in 7 months. 

Good luck to all the others who are waiting! I hope you'll get awesome news soon!


----------



## jnsgirls

Hi everyone!

Just got the awesome news today.
My PMV has been granted in a bit more than 7 months.
Will fly to Australia in about 2 weeks.
Good luck to everyone that are still waiting!!!
Here's my timeline 

Applied online 21st June 2015
CO found out I had a CO around September 
Request medicals and police checks 25th September 2015
Medicals and police checks uploaded 5th October 2015
PMV visa grant 1st February 2016


----------



## yojo

Hi Guys

Just letting others who have applied through Madrid that we got out 309 visa approval on Thursday last week - 25th. We applied early July last year so I feel really lucky that we got approved so quickly. Good luck to everyone else still waiting


----------



## marineb

Hi Yojo, That is awesome news, congratulations! Can imagine what a relief it must be...
We applied early August last year so hopefully ours will come soon as well!
Did you do your medicals straight away with your application or did you wait for their request? if so, how long has it been between your medicals and the visa grant? Our CO asked us for my medicals about 4 weeks ago and I did them the following week, I am just wondering what sort of waiting time it will be before we hear from them again...
Thanks for the update and congratulations again


----------



## yojo

marineb said:


> Hi Yojo, That is awesome news, congratulations! Can imagine what a relief it must be...
> We applied early August last year so hopefully ours will come soon as well!
> Did you do your medicals straight away with your application or did you wait for their request? if so, how long has it been between your medicals and the visa grant? Our CO asked us for my medicals about 4 weeks ago and I did them the following week, I am just wondering what sort of waiting time it will be before we hear from them again...
> Thanks for the update and congratulations again


We were contacted late Oct to do my partner's medical, some extra translations and I had a sponsor form to complete. We submitted towards the end of the 28 day period, so I think it was around Nov 20th? I don't want to get your hopes up but I would think you should get some kind of decision soon! So between submitting the extra info to a decision was 3 months. I had started to think we wouldn't get a decision until the 12 month period was up but I was secretly hopeful as I saw someone who submitted a week or two before us got theirs around a month a go.. Good luck and I hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## marineb

Hi Everyone!

Any new grants from Madrid Embassy? 

It's been since the 29/01 that our CO said that we satisfy the relationship requirements and asked us to do the medical and the last email we got from her was on the 10/02 saying they did received the health check results.
Since then nothing...Just wondering if I should ask for updates (even though we've not yet reached the standard processing times)? 

I am in Australia on a E-visitor, I need to get out of the country again in a month and my partner and I are thinking about moving to NZ for couple of months if the visa doesn't come as it is getting hard here with me not working... Very hard to make plans without knowing


----------



## marineb

Soooo we did sent a message last week, and our CO responded 2 days later saying my visa was on a finalisation stage and I needed to leave the country for the decision to be released. Jumped into a plane to New caledonia today and got THE email tonight!!!!!
VISA GRANTED 
What a relief, it took us 8 months and 2 weeks, party time now!
Thanks so much to everyone on this forum, you guys helped us so much going through very stressful moments, good luck for everyone that are still waiting


----------



## OfAnIcarianNature

*How to contact the embassy about whether you have a CO or not*

Hi all,

Congrats to those who already have their visas. My partner and I submitted our application 5 months ago and completed all the medicals and police checks 4 months ago (as prompted by the immi online application).

We have not had any emails about a CO as of yet. What email address are people using to contact the embassy about their application, I can only see a phone number on their website.

Any enlightenment would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aussiesteve

OfAnIcarianNature said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to those who already have their visas. My partner and I submitted our application 5 months ago and completed all the medicals and police checks 4 months ago (as prompted by the immi online application).
> 
> We have not had any emails about a CO as of yet. What email address are people using to contact the embassy about their application, I can only see a phone number on their website.
> 
> Any enlightenment would be greatly appreciated!


Which embassy did you submit your application to? As waiting times vary greatly.


----------



## OfAnIcarianNature

My partner is French so we applied to the Madrid embassy. We submitted all the forms and sponsorship forms upfront at the beginning of February and then completed the medical start of April. At the moment it says under assessment.

Any ideas on expected wait time / if you ever hear from a CO? Information seems to differ.

Thank you in advance,
Scott


----------



## OfAnIcarianNature

Just found this button. I've replied in a separate reply below.


----------



## Island Girl

aussiesteve said:


> Which embassy did you submit your application to? As waiting times vary greatly.


What is the waiting time for a Partner Visa 309 / 100 lodged at AVAC then AHC in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia?

Kindly advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiesteve

OfAnIcarianNature said:


> My partner is French so we applied to the Madrid embassy. We submitted all the forms and sponsorship forms upfront at the beginning of February and then completed the medical start of April. At the moment it says under assessment.
> 
> Any ideas on expected wait time / if you ever hear from a CO? Information seems to differ.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Scott


I can't comment on Madrid processing times but you would be safe in assuming the times quoted on the embassy web site are incredibly optimistic. 
As far as a CO many people who have submitted a complete application here nothing until their visa is granted.


----------



## EDT

OfAnIcarianNature said:


> My partner is French so we applied to the Madrid embassy. We submitted all the forms and sponsorship forms upfront at the beginning of February and then completed the medical start of April. At the moment it says under assessment.
> 
> Any ideas on expected wait time / if you ever hear from a CO? Information seems to differ.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Scott


My hubby was quoted 7 to 9 months back in 2014 and he got his visa in 7.5 months. Hope this helps


----------



## marsenal

Anyone happy to share any more recent experiencestudy with Madrid?


----------



## mamainspain

I too would be happy to know about recent (2016) experiences with Madrid. I have recently applied from Spain. My husband is Spanish and I am Australian.



marsenal said:


> Anyone happy to share any more recent experiencestudy with Madrid?


----------

